# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  HELMIn laajennus?

## a__m

Niinkin vaikutusvaltaisessa sanansaattajassa kuin "Koillis-Helsingin Lähisanomat" -ilmaisjakelulehdessä HKL:ltä vihjaistiin HELMI-järjestelmän olevan tulossa myös linjoille 68, 69, 70T ja 75. Tiukkaa faktaa vai kaukaisia haaveita?

Kuka tietää?

----------


## kuukanko

Helmin laajennukset ovat täysin tiukkaa faktaa vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on ne hyväksynyt, ja ainakin viime aikoina laajennuksia on hyväksytty vain vuodeksi kerrallaan osana liikenteenohjauskeskuksen työohjelmaa.

HKL:llä toivotaan Helmin laajenevan nopeasti keskustasta esikaupunkeihin meneville bussilinjoille. HKL ei itse kuitenkaan yksin päätä asiasta, koska Helmissä HKL vastaa vain ajoneuvolaitteista, risteysten liikennevaloetuuksia hoitaa liikenteenohjauskeskus.

Helmi on edennyt mielestäni varsin hitaasti: 7 vuodessa on saatu mukaan vain ratikkalinjat, 2 bussilinjaa kokonaan (14/B ja 23/N) ja 4 bussilinjaa osittain (16, 18, 65A ja 66/A). Tiettävästi syynä hitaaseen etenemiseen on, ettei liikenteenohjauskeskus ehdi ohjelmoida etuuksia risteyksiin nopeammin. Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa on arvioitu, että tietoteknisenä järjestelmänä Helmi vanhentuu nopeasti ja on poistettava käytöstä joskus 2010-luvulla. Tätä menoa mukaan ei saada kovin montaa linjaa, ennen kuin on jo aloitettava etuuksien siirtäminen sitten seuraavan sukupolven järjestelmään.

----------


## a__m

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta toteaa esityslistallaan 19.10.2006, että Helsingin joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuus- ja matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä laajenee keväällä 2007 Helsingin sisäisille bussilinjoille 69 ja 75, YTV:n liikennöimälle seutulinjalle 615 sekä Vantaan sisäiselle linjalle 61. Vuoden 2007 loppuun mennessä HELMIin tulevat mukaan Helsingin sisäiset linjat 55A, 63, 68, 71 ja 71V.

HELMIn liikennevaloetuudet ovat mittausten mukaan nopeuttaneet linjojen 14 ja 18 joukkoliikennettä vajaat kahdeksan minuuttia.

----------


## ultrix

> Helsingin joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuus- ja matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä laajenee keväällä 2007 [...] Vantaan sisäiselle linjalle 61.


Mitä, eikö 61:llä ole HELMIä vielä? Luulin, että linjalla olisi jo etuudet, kun Tikkurilassa useassa risteyksessä liikennevalot menivät auton edessä punaisiksi vain palatakseen heti vihreiksi.

----------


## LVi

> ... kun Tikkurilassa useassa risteyksessä liikennevalot menivät auton edessä punaisiksi vain palatakseen heti vihreiksi.


Kyseessä on useille vantaalaisille liikennevaloille ominainen toimintaperiaate liikenteellisesti hiljaisina aikoina (mm. iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin). Jokaiseen suuntaan näytetään punaista, mutta saapuville ajoneuvoille vaihtuu melko ripeästi vihreä vaihtuakseen sitten taas pian punaiseksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Täältä näkyy tämän hetken tilasto. Huomatkaa nämä vuonna 2006 liitettävät linjat. Ainakaan 58 tai 58B -linjoilla ei vielä mitään vaikutusta ole havaittavissa, vaikka on jo lokakuu. Tuolta voi nähdä toteutustilanteet.

----------


## late-

> Jokaiseen suuntaan näytetään punaista, mutta saapuville ajoneuvoille vaihtuu melko ripeästi vihreä vaihtuakseen sitten taas pian punaiseksi.


Eipä tuo mitenkään Vantaalainen ilmiö ole. Liikennetieto-ohjatuissa yhteenkytkemättömissä valoissa on lähes aina lepopunainen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ainakaan 58 tai 58B -linjoilla ei vielä mitään vaikutusta ole havaittavissa, vaikka on jo lokakuu.


Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistalla lukeekin, että 58/B:llä osa liikennevaloetuuksista valmistuu vasta ensi vuonna. Sinänsä se ei ole mitään ihmeellistä, Helmin laajentaminen on laahannut pahasti aikataulusta jäljessä alusta alkaen. Vieläkin esim. linjan 18 risteyksistä osa on tekemättä, vaikka 18:n "virallinen" liittämisvuosi Helmiin oli 2004. 16:lla etuuksien tekeminen lopetettiin kesken 2003 eikä niitä ole koskaan tehty valmiiksi. Käytännössä ongelmana Helsingissä on, että liikenteenohjaus ei ehdi ohjelmoida etuuksia liikennevaloihin tarpeeksi nopeasti.

Tähän asti Helmiä on laajennettu bussilinjoilla sen mukaan, mitkä linjat seisovat eniten liikennevaloissa. Siitä on seurannut kaksi ongelmaa:
etuuksia on tehty eri suunnilla kulkeville linjoille, jolloin uuden linjan ottaminen mukaan ei ole pystynyt hyödyntämään kuin harvoja olemassaolevia etuuksialinjoilla käytettävät bussit vaihtuvat sopimusten vaihtuessa ja kalliita Helmin ajoneuvolaitteita on jäänyt busseihin, joilla ei enää ajeta Helmi-linjoja

Ensi vuoden laajennuksilla yritetään selvästikin välttää ongelmaa 2, sillä kevään aikana mukaan liitettävillä Helsingin linjoilla alkaa uusi sopimus sopivasti vuoden alussa. Loppuvuoden aikana rakennettavilla linjoilla taas alkaa uusi sopimus 2008 alussa, joten Helmi-laitteet asennetaan uuden sopimuksen busseihin.

Helmin laajentuessa myös ykköskohdan ongelma pienenee. Pääväylistä Helmi on nyt tehty 65A/66A:n takia Mäkelänkadulle, ensi vuoden ohjelmassa se tulee sitten myös Mannerheimintielle ja Hämeentielle. Siten nyt pullonkaulana olevaa liikennevalojen ohjelmointikapasiteettia ei tarvita jatkossa enää niin paljoa, kun mukaan aletaan ottaa linjoja joille ei tarvitse ohjelmoida kuin parit valot jossakin lähiössä.

----------


## Kimmo

Mitä kuljettajilta olen kuullut elokuussa töissä ollessani: Helmistä totesi moni esim. linjoista 65A, 66A seuraavaa: Moni pohdiskeli sitä onko linjoilta otettu jo yksi tai pari vuoroa pois, koska monen mielestä kierrosaika on tiukempi nyt talviliikenteessä kuin ennen? Moni myös manasi sitä että etuudet ovat jumiutuneet joissain risteyksissä ja uudelleenohjelmointi kestää... Lisäksi ymmärsin muutaman kuljettajien puheista että tällä hetkellä 65A:lla ja 66A:lla ei monikaan led valoissa vilku eli toimiiko etuus? (periaatteessahan se on kai mahdollista että etuus toimii mutta ledi ei vilku..) 

Myös sitä ihmeteltiin kuinka uusia linjoja aloitetaan monta, ennekuin vanhat on tehty päätökseen... 

Ajoneuvolaitteet olivat joidenkin mielestä vähän ikävänpuoleinen juttu kun etenkin Säffleissä (Helb 201-232) tuppasivat jäämään jumiin useasti niin, että sulakkeen irtiottaminenkaan ei auttanut. Yksi yleisimmistä "vioista" oli se että thorebista ei lähtenyt matkustamosta linjanumero pois vaikka kuljettajan-näytöltä ei ollut kirjauduttu sisään Helmiin, näin matkustamossa saattaa lukea vaikka 42 linjanumerona ja tekstinä Kannelmäen asema. Kerran tapasin 99-mallin kaasuauton jossa vanhanmallinen (taisi olla Thoreb C90) ei suostunut menemään pois päältä vaikka päävirran otti pois. (on myös yleistä Säffleissä)

Ns: Uudensukupolven thorebista olisi kiva kuulla mikä on esim: Concordialla, että miten on toiminut?

Saattoi mennä vähän ohi aiheen vaikka siihen liittyykin. Korjatkaa jos on korjattavaa tai muuta tietoa...

----------


## kuukanko

> Moni pohdiskeli sitä onko linjoilta otettu jo yksi tai pari vuoroa pois, koska monen mielestä kierrosaika on tiukempi nyt talviliikenteessä kuin ennen?


Tietysti on, Helmin koko taloudellinen pohjahan on siinä että sen ansiosta kierrosaikoja voidaan lyhentää ja siten laskea liikennöintikustannuksia. Helmin investoinnit voidaan rahoittaa näillä säästöillä.

----------


## a__m

1.1.2008 HELMIin liittyvät linjat 55A (Hietaniemi-Koskela), 63 (Elielinaukio-Paloheinä), 68 (Rautatientori-Latokartano) sekä linjat 71 ja 71V (Rautatientori-Pihlajamäki/Pukinmäki).

Ajantasaisia pysäkkiaikatauluja rakennetaan vuonna 2007 n. 20 pysäkille.

----------


## kemkim

> Niinkin vaikutusvaltaisessa sanansaattajassa kuin "Koillis-Helsingin Lähisanomat" -ilmaisjakelulehdessä HKL:ltä vihjaistiin HELMI-järjestelmän olevan tulossa myös linjoille 68, 69, 70T ja 75. Tiukkaa faktaa vai kaukaisia haaveita?
> 
> Kuka tietää?


Tässä linkki kaupungin sivuille, jotka löysin www.hel.fi/ksv kautta:
http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki...tm#P1768_84975

----------


## a__m

> Tässä linkki kaupungin sivuille, jotka löysin www.hel.fi/ksv kautta:
> http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki...tm#P1768_84975


Kiitos, tuotakin esityslistaa olen aiemmin siteerannut.

----------


## kuukanko

HKL on tehnyt raportin Helmistä, joka kertoo niin järjestelmän toiminnasta kuin laajennusajatuksia.

http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...raportti_1.pdf

----------


## ilpo

> HKL on tehnyt raportin Helmistä


Onpa hauska kansikuva: 18 eksynyt reitiltään Hakaniemeen ja väärä tariffikilpikin vielä  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

Liikenteenohjauskeskus kertoo, että jo vuodenvaihteessa tuleviin laajennuksiin harkitaan mobiililaajakaistan käyttöä Thorebin IT-radion sijasta. YTV on jo lykännyt 615:n ja v61:n Helmin tekemisen ensi vuoteen, jotta niille voidaan toteuttaa etuudet mobiililaajakaistalla.

----------


## Ajomestari

Nyt on käytössä Helmilaitteet h69 ja h75 autoissa. Muutamista uusissa ´high roof´ scaloissa löytyy thorebin laitteet, sekä ainakin alepa ikaruksesta helb 128. H69:ltä löytyy etuisuudet valot ennen pasilan siltaa malmille mentäessä. Koskelantien ja käpyläntien risteyksestä, sekä syystien ja kirkonkylän risteyksestä. Omasta mielestä on h69 yksi niistä linjoista joissa valoetuisuus auttaa nopeuttaan matkantekoa, h69:llä taitaa olla eniten liikennevaloja hkl:n linjoista!!

----------


## kuukanko

Thorebin laitteet on asennettu h69:ää ja h75:ttä varten ainakin autoihin 9701 - 9703, 9853 - 9854, 9939, 126 - 128, 306 - 307, 616, 710 ja 712 - 716. Vielä pariin muuhunkin ne on varmaan tullut/tulossa, koska tuossa on vielä pari autoa vähemmän kuin mitä 69:llä ja 75:llä on talviliikenteessä.

69:n etuustilanne kertoo karua kieltä liikennevaloetuuksien toteuttamistahdista: Syystien ja Kirkonkyläntien risteys on ainoa, johon 69:lle on tehty oma etuus. Ratapihantien ja Teollisuuskadun risteyksessä ne ovat olleet jo valmiina 23:n takia ja Koskelantiellä 65A:n takia. Periaatteessa 69:n etuuksien olisi pitänyt olla valmiina jo keväällä ja nyt pitäisi jo tehdä vuodenvaihteessa käyttöönotettavia etuuksia, mutta ilmeisesti lähes kaikki vähät paukut on käytetty edellisvuosien rästien paikkaamiseen. Esim. viime vuonna mukaan tulleelle 21V:lle on tehty vain yksi oma etuus (Mannerheimintien ja Postikadun risteys, sekin on tehty tänä keväänä) (lisäksi kyllä Lauttasaarentien ja Meripuistotien risteyksessä 21V:n muista Helmi-linjoista poikkeavalle ajosuunnalle on ohjelmoitu etuus), edes vasta uusittuihin Runeberginkadun ja Rautatiekatujen valoihin ei ole tehty etuuksia.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Kumma kyllä, miksei helmiä voi laajentaa linjalle 39? Töölössä olisi jo valmiit risteykset, Pitäjänmäentiellä samoin. Eli ei tarvitsisi juuri mitään uutta rakentaa. Konalassa ei valoja paljoa taas olekaan. Aikataulutkin tuolla linjalla ovat ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella turhan kireät ja matkustajaa riittää.

----------


## vristo

> Kumma kyllä, miksei helmiä voi laajentaa linjalle 39? Töölössä olisi jo valmiit risteykset, Pitäjänmäentiellä samoin. Eli ei tarvitsisi juuri mitään uutta rakentaa. Konalassa ei valoja paljoa taas olekaan. Aikataulutkin tuolla linjalla ovat ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella turhan kireät ja matkustajaa riittää.


Aivan, h39/A voisi aivan hyvin olla Jokerin kaltainen, runsailla etuuksilla varustettu runko-bussilinja. Väkeä riittää aina ja viikonloppuna.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kumma kyllä, miksei helmiä voi laajentaa linjalle 39?


Onhan se laajennuslistalla 39:n sopimuksen vaihtuessa. Laajentamisessa on nähtävästi päädytty ottamaan laajennuksia mukaan aina linjojen sopimusten vaihtuessa, koska vanhoissa sopimuksissa ei edellytetä, että Helmi-linjoilla käytettäisiin Helmi-laitteellista kalustoa ja että Helmi-laitteita myös käytettäisiin.

----------


## kuukanko

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta käsittelee HELMIn laajennuksia 2007 ja 2008 torstain kokouksessaan (esityslista).

Minä tulkitsen esityslistatekstiä niin, että uusien linjojen tulo mukaan Helmiin on jäissä siihen asti, että järjestelmä saadaan vaihdettua Thorebin IT-radiosta mobiililaajakaistaan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta käsittelee HELMIn laajennuksia 2007 ja 2008 torstain kokouksessaan (esityslista).
> 
> Minä tulkitsen esityslistatekstiä niin, että uusien linjojen tulo mukaan Helmiin on jäissä siihen asti, että järjestelmä saadaan vaihdettua Thorebin IT-radiosta mobiililaajakaistaan.


Toivottavasti se toimii Thorebia paremmin. Näyttävät ainakin uudet Thoreb C90+ -laitteet linjalla h18 Liisanpuistikossa määränpääksi TOO Töölön Halli matkustamonäytössä! Siis bussissa!! Kuljettajan näytössä normaalit tiedot. Havainnot autoista HelB 53 ja 722.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näyttävät ainakin uudet Thoreb C90+ -laitteet linjalla h18 Liisanpuistikossa määränpääksi TOO Töölön Halli matkustamonäytössä! Siis bussissa!!


Jospa siinä on varauduttu h18:n muuttamiseen johdinautolinjaksi...  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

Tässä eräänä päivänä (taisi olla uudenvuodenpäivänä) linjan h65A bussi (Helb 702) näytti aika "tramwestiläistä" infoa Helmi-taulustaan. Siinä luki:"10 Kirurgi" ja pysäkiksi "Länsiväylä".  :Very Happy: .

----------


## joboo

Mille linjoille tulee seuraavaksi HELMI?

----------


## iTapio

Arvaan ettei millekään. HELMI jäi HKL:n omistukseen kun HSL:ää perustettiin todennäköisesti sen vuoksi että se on jo saattohoitovaiheessa. Ei kiinnostanut enää HSL:n insinöörejä...  :Cool:

----------


## chauffer

> Mille linjoille tulee seuraavaksi HELMI?


http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...ien_laaje.html

----------


## Koala

> Arvaan ettei millekään. HELMI jäi HKL:n omistukseen kun HSL:ää perustettiin todennäköisesti sen vuoksi että se on jo saattohoitovaiheessa. Ei kiinnostanut enää HSL:n insinöörejä...


Onko tälle väitteelle jotain perustetta? Vai onko peruste "olut, useita"

----------


## Knightrider

> Arvaan ettei millekään. HELMI jäi HKL:n omistukseen kun HSL:ää perustettiin todennäköisesti sen vuoksi että se on jo saattohoitovaiheessa. Ei kiinnostanut enää HSL:n insinöörejä...


Jäikö? Ainakin HELMI-näytöissä on nykyään HSL:n logo. Lisäksi niitä on HSL-aikana tullut paljon lisää, mm. kaikille linjan h52 pysäkeille (joka onkin lähestulkoon aina myöhässä joten on mukava katsoa onko menossa vai tulossa)

HELMIä ollaan nähtävästi laajentamassa ainakin kaikille Helsingin linjoille - HSL-aikana on lisätty ainakin linja 90B. Helsingin linjoista HELMIssä on jo kaikki linjat väliltä 3-79 muutamia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta. Viimeksi kun Laajasalossa kävin, olin näkevinäni HELMI-näyttöjä myös siellä.

----------


## kuukanko

Helmin laajentaminen linjoille 39, 39A, 45, 54 ja 54B on meneillään. Ne jäävät todennäköisesti viimeisiksi Helmiin tuleviksi linjoiksi, jos ei sitten linjastomuutosten tms. takia tule lisäyksiä (mitä nyt varmasti tulee, eiköhän esim. 20N:stä tule Helmi-linja sitten kun se katkaistaan Postitalon ja Lauttasaaren välille eikä linjalle tulee enää busseja 42:lta).

Helmi-näytöt (ne ledipohjaiset) ovat HKL:n omistamia, kuten iTapio asiantuntevasti kertoi. Patterinäytöt taas ovat HSL:n omistamia. Yhtään Helmi-näyttöä ei ole Laajasalossa.

----------


## joboo

Okei kiitos paljon kuukanko :Smile:  onko vielä selvillä milloin ne sitten olisi kokonaan helmiä? :o

----------


## Nak

Eikös se HELMI aika ala aina silloin kun uusi sopimus alkaa? Eli h54/B:llä alkoi nyt vuodenvaihteessa ja h39/A ja h45:llä sitten kun niillä alkaa uusi sopimus näillä näkymin 1/13? 

Muistaakseni esim. linjalla h55 kesti aika pitkään ennenkuin Helmi laitteet saatiin toimintaan? Eikö se kuitenkin mene niin että HSL-omistaa Helmi laitteet jotka on eri liikennöitsijöiden autoihin asennettu, ja vastaa myös niiden toimivuudesta ja kunnossapidosta, niinkuin myös asennuksesta ja irti-otosta? Tietääkseni koko helmi laitteiden asennuksesta ja huollosta vastaa _vain_ kaksi miestä? Vai olenko ihan väärässä? 

Välillä on ihmetyttänyt tuo Helmi laitteiden asennus, Esim. linjalla h90B on Helmi, mutta kuitenkin "ruuhkainen" linja h74 on saanut jäädä ilman helmiä? (no joo tiedän että h90B:llä kiertää samoja autoja kuin h78 ja h98/A linjoilla) kuitenkin tuntuu hullulta? 

Ei taida vieläkään olla linjalla v61, v62/562 linjoilla tuota helmi laitetta käytössä?

----------


## zige94

> Välillä on ihmetyttänyt tuo Helmi laitteiden asennus, Esim. linjalla h90B on Helmi, mutta kuitenkin "ruuhkainen" linja h74 on saanut jäädä ilman helmiä? (no joo tiedän että h90B:llä kiertää samoja autoja kuin h78 ja h98/A linjoilla) kuitenkin tuntuu hullulta?


Tuo h74 tilanne on aika outo sinällään kun miettii. Eihän tuon linjan HELMIin liittämistä varten tarvitsisi enään asentaa yksiikään liikennevaloihin etuusjärjestelmää. Kaikissa valoissa, mitä kautta tuo linja kulkee, on jo etuudet, vaikkakin muilla linjoilla kulkevilla autoilla.

Itseäni ihmetyttää myös tuo matkustajille bussissa näkyvä seuraavan pysäkin nimi -systeemi. Sehän tulee HELMIstä? Mutta eikö buscom näytä myös seuraavan pysäkin nimen? Eikö sen avulla saisi jokaiseen bussiin matkustajille näkymään seuraavan pysäkin nimen? Tuo seuraavan pysäkin nimen näkyminen on todella hyödyllinen, etenkin niille jotka eivät käytä esimerkiksi linjaa h54 usein, mutta tällä kertaa pitäisi käyttää, ja reittioppaasta näkee pysäkin nimen ainoastaan. Silloinhan olisi todella hyödyllistä jos näkisi bussissa aina seuraavan pysäkin nimen. HELMI-linjoilla tämä on käytössä, mutta entäs muut linjat? Kuinka vaikeaa ja mitä tämän toteuttamiseen tarvitsisi?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikös se HELMI aika ala aina silloin kun uusi sopimus alkaa?


Ei ala. Havaintoketjussa oli havainto, kuinka h39:n nykyisen sopimuksen vakioautoon HelB 6 on vasta asennettu Helmi-laitteet.




> Eikö se kuitenkin mene niin että HSL-omistaa Helmi laitteet jotka on eri liikennöitsijöiden autoihin asennettu, ja vastaa myös niiden toimivuudesta ja kunnossapidosta, niinkuin myös asennuksesta ja irti-otosta?


Kuten iTapio kertoi, HKL omistaa Helmin. Busseissa ajoneuvolaitteiden ylläpidosta vastaa HSL.

HKL:n omistaman järjestämän laajentuminen v61:lle ja v62:lle tapahtunee aikaisintaan sitten, kun Helsinki ja Vantaa yhdistyvät...

----------


## joboo

> Ei ala. Havaintoketjussa oli havainto, kuinka h39:n nykyisen sopimuksen vakioautoon HelB 6 on vasta asennettu Helmi-laitteet.


no en ainaakan ole nähnyt Helmi-laitteita kuin tuossa Helb 6 ja h45 autoissa ei taida vielä olla? tai ainankaan en ole nähnyt

----------


## chauffer

> Helsingin linjoista HELMIssä on jo kaikki linjat väliltä 3-79 muutamia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta.


 Ja nämä "muutamat" poikkeukset ovat ainakin 11,15,15V,15A,22,22B,24,30,39,39A,40,41,42,45,47,5  3,54,56,62... ainakin minun tietääkseni...  :Biggrin:

----------


## zige94

> Ja nämä "muutamat" poikkeukset ovat ainakin 11,15,15V,15A,22,22B,24,30,39,39A,40,41,42,45,47,5  3,54,56,62... ainakin minun tietääkseni...


+ 74, 75A, 76A/B, 77A, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 90A, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97 ja kaikki aamuyölinjat. Eli on niitä muutamia aika paljon  :Wink:

----------


## Miska

> Välillä on ihmetyttänyt tuo Helmi laitteiden asennus, Esim. linjalla h90B on Helmi, mutta kuitenkin "ruuhkainen" linja h74 on saanut jäädä ilman helmiä? (no joo tiedän että h90B:llä kiertää samoja autoja kuin h78 ja h98/A linjoilla) kuitenkin tuntuu hullulta?


Jotta linja 78 saatiin tahdistettua Kallvikintiellä linjan 90 kanssa suunnassa 2, jouduttiin linjat 78 ja 98 laittamaan kierrätykseen. Tästä syystä linjan 98 kolmeen autoon asennettiin Helmi-laitteet. Ruuhka-aikaan linjan 78 ajoittain tiukkaa kierrosaikaa puolestaan löysättiin sillä, että kierrätyksessä ovat 78, 90B ja 98. 90B:llä ja 98:lla ruuhka-ajan kierrosaika oli sen verran löysä, että niiltä "lainattiin" 78:lle muutama minuutti. Siispä Helmi-laitteet laitettiin myös kahteen linjan 90B bussiin. Tällä 78/90B/98-kierrätyksellä saatiin myös vähennettyä Vuosaaren terminaalin ympäriajoa, kun esimerkiksi 78:lta tullut bussi jatkaa Vuosaaressa 90B:lle tai 98:lle samalta puolelta terminaalia. Linjalla 90B on muistaakseni yksi liikennevaloristeys ja eikä valoja pahemmin 98:n reitilläkään ole. Näiden linjojen kohdalla ei siten tarvinnut ohjelmoida liikennevaloja. Mikäli tarve kierrätykseen linjoilla 78/90B/98 loppuu, on mahdollista, että linjojen 90B ja 98 Helmi-laitteellliset bussit siirretäänkin jollekin toiselle linjalle, jossa laitteista on enemmän iloa.

----------


## chauffer

> + 74, 75A, 76A/B, 77A, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 90A, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97 ja kaikki aamuyölinjat. Eli on niitä muutamia aika paljon


No noita 8-90:ä en edes laittanut kun Knightrider mainitsi linjat 3-79  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:10 ----------




> Itseäni ihmetyttää myös tuo matkustajille bussissa näkyvä seuraavan pysäkin nimi -systeemi. Sehän tulee HELMIstä? Mutta eikö buscom näytä myös seuraavan pysäkin nimen? Eikö sen avulla saisi jokaiseen bussiin matkustajille näkymään seuraavan pysäkin nimen? Tuo seuraavan pysäkin nimen näkyminen on todella hyödyllinen, etenkin niille jotka eivät käytä esimerkiksi linjaa h54 usein, mutta tällä kertaa pitäisi käyttää, ja reittioppaasta näkee pysäkin nimen ainoastaan. Silloinhan olisi todella hyödyllistä jos näkisi bussissa aina seuraavan pysäkin nimen. HELMI-linjoilla tämä on käytössä, mutta entäs muut linjat? Kuinka vaikeaa ja mitä tämän toteuttamiseen tarvitsisi?


Tuota juuri kyselin kesällä firman sisällä, ei kuulemma ollut tullut mieleenkään. Nyt Hsl:lle menee periaatteessa samat tiedot kahdelta eri laitteelta eli buscomista ja Helmiltä. Ehdotin silloin josko rahastuslaite uudistuksen yhteydessä nämä yhdistettäisiin, en usko että tulee tapahtumaan.  :Biggrin:  Ja jo Thoreb C90:ssä oli myös linjakilpien ohjaus mahdollisuus(ainakin Helbillä kytkemättä). Eli kilvet vaihtuisivat automaattisesti Helmin mukaan. Sekin olisi kätevä ominaisuus kunhan nuo laitteet vaan olisivat tarpeeksi luotettavia...

----------


## wade

> Ja nämä "muutamat" poikkeukset ovat ainakin 11,15,15V,15A,22,22B,24,30,39,39A,40,41,42,45,47,5  3,54,56,62...


22 on kyllä myös HELMI-linja nykyään  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> 22 on kyllä myös HELMI-linja nykyään


Täällä sitä ei ainakaan näy...

EDIT: Paitsi että syy ylläolevaan onkin näköjään se että h22 ei liikennöi viikonloppuisin.

----------


## joboo

Tänään kun istun h45 niin tuntui että sillä olisi ollu valo etuudet koska kun olimme liikenne valoissa ne vaihtuivat heti kun tulimme.

----------


## iTapio

Helmi on todellakin varsinainen sillisalaatti. HKL:ssä suunniteltiin HELMI2:sta täyttä päätä kunnes asia laitettiin jäihin HSL:n syntymisen aikoihin. Alkuperäisen HELMI:n palvelimet tököttävät HKL:n konesalissa, järjestelmän omistaa HKL, mutta ajoneuvolaitteet ja uudet lednäytöt ovat HSL:n omistuksessa. HSL:n henkilöt pitävät järjestelmää toiminnassa yhdessä Thorebin kanssa.

Toivo on asetettu milloin HELMI2:een, milloin uuteen matkalippujärjestelmään. Tosiasia lienee se että HELMI on jäykkä järjestelmä jonka ylläpitoon tarvitaan jatkuvasti myös toimittajan Thoreb Ab:n toimenpiteitä. Lisäksi järjestelmän toimivuus monilla bussilinjoilla on asetettu kyseenalaiseksi. Raitioliikenteen osalta mm. ennustusmallit osuvat paremmin kohdalleen ja lisäksi raitioliikenteen työnjohto pitää HELMI:stä saatavaa vaunujen paikkatietoa tärkeänä työvälineenä. HELMI tarjoaa ITRadioTM -nimisen ohjelman kautta tiedot siitä missä eri vaunut liikkuvat, ovatko ne aikataulussa, jne.

Järjestelmä lanseerattiin mm. erinomaisilla liikennevaloetuisuuksilla, mutta kun aikoinani ajoin mm. HKL:n linjaa 18 (vuosina 1990-92) kalustona olleissa 88XX -sarjan nivel-volvoissa oli tankkausjärjestelmään liittyvä liikennevaloetuisuusjärjestelmä. Se toimi varsin hyvin jonka huomasi jos linjalla joskus poikkeuksellisesti oli 85XX tai 86XX sarjan nivel, sillä niillä jäi vääjäämättä myöhään aikataulusta. 

Ei yhtään olutta nauttineena  :Wink:

----------


## Koala

> Ei yhtään olutta nauttineena


Pahoitteluni, itse olin nauttinut kolme ja silloin tuntui hyvältä ajatukselta vitsailla asialla  :Sad:

----------


## wade

> Täällä sitä ei ainakaan näy...
> 
> EDIT: Paitsi että syy ylläolevaan onkin näköjään se että h22 ei liikennöi viikonloppuisin.


Aivan. Jos nyt katsot niin siellähän se näkyy listalla  :Smile:  Ihan hyvä, että h22 on myös HELMI-linja, myöhästelee aika paljon. Monena iltana kun tuolta katsellut niin niitä on vielä iltaysin aikoihin mennyt 22-22-22-vuorovälin sijaan esimerkiksi (suunnilleen) 20-10-30-vuorovälillä.

----------


## joboo

Jos Helb 6 on h39 vakkari niin 39 yhdessä autoss on vasta helmi näyttö ja h45 ei.
Mutta minusta tuntuu että näillä linjoilla on jonkin näkönen helmi jo koska liikenne valot vaihtuvat erityisen nopeammin kuin ennen!

----------


## Nak

> Jos Helb 6 on h39 vakkari niin 39 yhdessä autoss on vasta helmi näyttö ja h45 ei.
> Mutta minusta tuntuu että näillä linjoilla on jonkin näkönen helmi jo koska liikenne valot vaihtuvat erityisen nopeammin kuin ennen!


Ei HELMI voi olla käytössä, jos ei laitteita ole. Tietysti ainoana Helb 6 voi ajaa helmen kanssa. Veikkaan ennemmin että hyvä tuuri on käynyt liikennevalojen suhteen, sillä ainakin omien havaintojen mukaan helmi (ainakin hyvin usein) vaihtaa valot nenän edestä punaiselle  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Ei HELMI voi olla käytössä, jos ei laitteita ole. Tietysti ainoana Helb 6 voi ajaa helmen kanssa. Veikkaan ennemmin että hyvä tuuri on käynyt liikennevalojen suhteen, sillä ainakin omien havaintojen mukaan helmi (ainakin hyvin usein) vaihtaa valot nenän edestä punaiselle


Eilen ainakin kun olin h78:n kyydissä joka oli myöhässä n. 8min niin mukavasti sen edessä vaihtu kaikki valot vihreälle. Vaihtui ennen kuin bussi ehti edes ryhmittäytyä oikealla kaistalle. Autona oli HelB 916 (Volvo 8700LE)

----------


## Koala

> Helmin laajentaminen linjoille 39, 39A, 45, 54 ja 54B on meneillään. Ne jäävät todennäköisesti viimeisiksi Helmiin tuleviksi linjoiksi,


Mitä sitten tilalle? Jossainhan uhottiin että seutulinjoillekin olisi tulossa yms. Nyt se kuopataan?

----------


## Tonttu18

> Mitä sitten tilalle? Jossainhan uhottiin että seutulinjoillekin olisi tulossa yms. Nyt se kuopataan?


Tietääkseni 506 ja 550 ovat seutulinjoja.

----------


## joboo

Mutta eikö 54/B ole jo HELMI linjoja?

----------


## wade

> Mutta eikö 54/B ole jo HELMI linjoja?


Eivätpä ole ei. Eikö muuten ole vähän outoa liittää pelkästään h54B (=tuleva 512K) HELMIin? Miksei saman tien myös 512 ja 512A? Vai lisätäänkö h54B HELMIin vain sen loppuliikennöintiajaksi ja 512K:sta ei sitten tulisi HELMI-linja ollenkaan?

----------


## aki

Olisiko 54:lle helmistä kovinkaan paljon hyötyä koska reitin varrella on kuitenkin aika vähän liikennevaloja, eniten linjaa hidastaa kehä I:n ruuhkaisuus johon helmistä ei ole mitään apua.

----------


## Knightrider

> Eivätpä ole ei. Eikö muuten ole vähän outoa liittää pelkästään h54B (=tuleva 512K) HELMIin? Miksei saman tien myös 512 ja 512A? Vai lisätäänkö h54B HELMIin vain sen loppuliikennöintiajaksi ja 512K:sta ei sitten tulisi HELMI-linja ollenkaan?


Ymmärrän 54B:n hyvin, sillä kaksi viimeistä kertaa kun sillä matkustin, se oli yli 15 min myöhässä. Ja on ollut ainakin 5 min myöhässä niin pitkälle kuin muistan. Perus-54:lla en ole tarvinnut tiheän liikennöimisvälin vuoksi.

519:lle tarvitaan ehdottomasti HELMI, varsinkin kun 512K tarjoaa näytöt välillä Malmi-Itäkeskus. 519 on yleensä 5-20 minuuttia myöhässä, kolme viimeistä kertaa ollut 10-20 minuuttia. Joskus harvoina sunnuntain vuoroina on sattunut tulemaan aikataulussaankin. Jos saavun junalla Malmin asematerminaalille, niin olisi mukava nähdä siitä näytöstä ihan oikea saapumisaika. Näin voi sumplia sen, meneekö 54:sen pysäkille vai onko 519:n odotusaika siedettävä.

520 kulkee nykyään Lentoaseman ja Itäkeskuksen väliä kulkematta tekniselle alueelle. Ero on siis enää hyvinkin pieni verrattuna 519:iin. Sen voisi nimetä uudelleen 519V:ksi vaikka.

----------


## hana

> Ymmärrän 54B:n hyvin, sillä kaksi viimeistä kertaa kun sillä matkustin, se oli yli 15 min myöhässä. Ja on ollut ainakin 5 min myöhässä niin pitkälle kuin muistan. Perus-54:lla en ole tarvinnut tiheän liikennöimisvälin vuoksi.
> 
> 519:lle tarvitaan ehdottomasti HELMI, varsinkin kun 512K tarjoaa näytöt välillä Malmi-Itäkeskus. 519 on yleensä 5-20 minuuttia myöhässä, kolme viimeistä kertaa ollut 10-20 minuuttia. Joskus harvoina sunnuntain vuoroina on sattunut tulemaan aikataulussaankin. Jos saavun junalla Malmin asematerminaalille, niin olisi mukava nähdä siitä näytöstä ihan oikea saapumisaika. Näin voi sumplia sen, meneekö 54:sen pysäkille vai onko 519:n odotusaika siedettävä.
> 
> 520 kulkee nykyään Lentoaseman ja Itäkeskuksen väliä kulkematta tekniselle alueelle. Ero on siis enää hyvinkin pieni verrattuna 519:iin. Sen voisi nimetä uudelleen 519V:ksi vaikka.


520 kulkee kyllä teknisen alueen kautta lentokentälle. Siinä olet oikeassa, että se on käytännössä yhtä nopea kuin 519. Tosin uudessa liikennöintisuunnitelmassa 520 reitti muuttuu kulkemaan siten, että se ei enää käy tekniikalla, tämä reitti vaikuttaa jopa nopeammalta kuin 519 :Cool:

----------


## joboo

Aivan hyvä että HELMI tulee nyt ainakin h39/A ja 45. Mutta olisi kiva tietää milloin tulee? Ainakin vihdintiellä on yhet helmi valot ja sitten siinä missä on hankasuon pysäkki nii siinä on kans yhet. Jos toi helmi tulee ennen kesää voi tulla minulle nopeampi koulu matka  :Smile:  ja joka aamu h45 seisoo vihdintiellä kun minä jatkan h39.

----------


## chauffer

> Aivan hyvä että HELMI tulee nyt ainakin h39/A ja 45. Mutta olisi kiva tietää milloin tulee? Ainakin vihdintiellä on yhet helmi valot ja sitten siinä missä on hankasuon pysäkki nii siinä on kans yhet. Jos toi helmi tulee ennen kesää voi tulla minulle nopeampi koulu matka  ja joka aamu h45 seisoo vihdintiellä kun minä jatkan h39.


Ja paljonko meinaat että matka-aika nopeutuu? Jostain Hsl:n julkaisusta luin että esim. h14:n matka-aika nopeutui helmin myötä huimat 2 min/sivu. Se on tietty keskiarvo mutta paljon enemmän eroa tulee jo kuljettajien toiminnasta pysäkeillä jne. Ja tämän 15 vuoden ajan olen näitä helmi linjoja ajanut myös helmittömillä autoilla enkä ole aikataulusta yhtään enempää jälkeen jäänyt... tiedä sitten kuvittelenko vaan..  :Cool:

----------


## joboo

No kyllä luulen että tuo HELMi tulee auttamaan h45 todella paljon, koska sen matka kestää n. 30 - 60 min. Liikennevaloissa seisonta se hidastaa!

----------


## chauffer

> No kyllä luulen että tuo HELMi tulee auttamaan h45 todella paljon, koska sen matka kestää n. 30 - 60 min. Liikennevaloissa seisonta se hidastaa!


h14 matka-aika samaa luokkaa. Ja siellä varmaan liikennevaloja yhtä paljon eikö? Vihdintien ruuhkassa menee aikaa ja se on varma että kaikkiin valoihin etuutta ei tulla laittamaan.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Knightrider

> 520 kulkee kyllä teknisen alueen kautta lentokentälle. Siinä olet oikeassa, että se on käytännössä yhtä nopea kuin 519. Tosin uudessa liikennöintisuunnitelmassa 520 reitti muuttuu kulkemaan siten, että se ei enää käy tekniikalla, tämä reitti vaikuttaa jopa nopeammalta kuin 519


Ihmettelinkin, kun tänään 520 ajoi tekniikan kautta. Olen nähtävästi sekoittanut 520:n aikataulujen muutokset myöhemmin tulevaan reittimuutokseen.

Uskon kyllä, että molempia variaatioita tarvitaan, mutta eri linjatunnus ei enää sitten, kun 520 ei kulje tekniikan kautta, tunnu järkevältä.

519A:lla näyttää matkustajia riittävän, vuorojakin on lisätty. Siitä pitäisi tehdä ruuhka-aikaan 15, arkisin 30 ja viikonloppuisin 45 minuutin välein tasaisesti kulkeva linja, joka korvaisi linjat h90B, h98 ja 520. Kulkisi 520:n nykyistä reittiä Vantaalla, 90B:n reittiä satamassa ja h98:n reittiä Marjaniemessä.

----------


## Nak

> Eilen ainakin kun olin h78:n kyydissä joka oli myöhässä n. 8min niin mukavasti sen edessä vaihtu kaikki valot vihreälle. Vaihtui ennen kuin bussi ehti edes ryhmittäytyä oikealla kaistalle. Autona oli HelB 916 (Volvo 8700LE)


Ehkäpä viesti olikin hieman ironinen  :Wink:  Välillä kyllä HELMIn kanssa tuntuu, että mitä enemmän myöhästyy, sitä enemmän valot alkavat nenän edessä vaihtumaan punaiselle, josta seuraa lisää myöhästyminen  :Redface:  Ehkäpä siinä on kuitenkin joku pään sisäinen juttu, että kun helmi näyttää vaikka 6min myöhässä oloa, niin tekee itselleen kiireen tunnun ja tuntuu että valotkin vaihtuu nenän edessä. Kuitenkin raitiovaunut saa yllättävän hyvin etuudet käyttöönsä verrattuna busseihin.

Voinkin ehkä tässä samassa ketjussa kysyä, että mikä on Simonkadun pysäkin vierellä olevan kaista opastinvalojen idea? Olen huomannut että nämä rupeaa yleensä vilkuttamaan keltaista ja sytyttämään punaista vasta sitten kun bussi on jo lähtenyt liikkeelle Kamppiin/Lauttasaareen päin, ja mahdollisesti jo kääntynytkin Simonkadulta Annankadulle. 
 Jokeri-linjalla on kuitenkin samanlaiset valot käytössä Viilarintien ja Viikintien risteyksessä sekä Pihlajamäentien ylityksessä, kuin myös Maaherrantien ja Oulunkyläntien risteyksissä eikä näissä ole koskaan samaa ongelmaa. 

Ihmettelen vain kuinka on mahdollista että tässä kyseisessä Simonkadun kohdassa ei ole sen enempää sattunut kolareita, kun liikennesäännöt eivät tunne tilannetta jossa vasenta kaistaa, liikenteenjakajan toiselta puolelta tuleva, ylittää oikean puoleisen kaistan kääntyäkseen oikealle kun ajorata muulle liikenteelle jatkuu vasemmalle..  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

> mikä on Simonkadun pysäkin vierellä olevan kaista opastinvalojen idea? Olen huomannut että nämä rupeaa yleensä vilkuttamaan keltaista ja sytyttämään punaista vasta sitten kun bussi on jo lähtenyt liikkeelle Kamppiin/Lauttasaareen päin


Koska valot ovat länteen mennessä välittömästi pysäkin jälkeen, alkavat ne vilkkua vasta kun bussi/ratikka on sulkenut ovensa pysäkillä. Toiseen suuntaan valot toimivat kuten Jokerilla eli ne alkavat vilkkua ja vaihtuvat punaiselle hyvissä ajoin.

----------


## joboo

Millos näihin 39/A,45,54/B autoihin aletaan asentamaan HELMI näyttöjä? Olisko jollain tietoa?

----------


## chauffer

> Mutta eikö 54/B ole jo HELMI linjoja?





> Aivan hyvä että HELMI tulee nyt ainakin h39/A ja 45. Mutta olisi kiva tietää milloin tulee? Ainakin vihdintiellä on yhet helmi valot ja sitten siinä missä on hankasuon pysäkki nii siinä on kans yhet. Jos toi helmi tulee ennen kesää voi tulla minulle nopeampi koulu matka  ja joka aamu h45 seisoo vihdintiellä kun minä jatkan h39.





> Millos näihin 39/A,45,54/B autoihin aletaan asentamaan HELMI näyttöjä? Olisko jollain tietoa?


Kyseisille linjoille tulee Helmi käyttöön maanantaina 28.03.2011 eli huomenna  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:09 ----------




> Ehkäpä viesti olikin hieman ironinen  Välillä kyllä HELMIn kanssa tuntuu, että mitä enemmän myöhästyy, sitä enemmän valot alkavat nenän edessä vaihtumaan punaiselle, josta seuraa lisää myöhästyminen  Ehkäpä siinä on kuitenkin joku pään sisäinen juttu, että kun helmi näyttää vaikka 6min myöhässä oloa, niin tekee itselleen kiireen tunnun ja tuntuu että valotkin vaihtuu nenän edessä.


 Tuota helmin edellä/jäljessä näyttöä ei kannata liikaa tuijottaa,siinä jokaisen pysäkin välin ajoaika on sama riippumatta pysäkkien välisestä matkasta! Siksi se aika muuttuu pitkillä pysäkin väleillä usein etuajassa näyttöön jne...

----------


## joboo

Kiitos erityisesti tuosta tiedosta!  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Kyseisille linjoille tulee Helmi käyttöön maanantaina 28.03.2011 eli huomenna .


Saa nähä onko h54/B:n autoissa (HelB #1110-1114) oleva Ä-fetissi poistettu HELMIn käyttöönoton yhteydessä.

----------


## joboo

no ainankaan Helb 612 ei ole laitettu HELMI näyttöä

----------


## joboo

Ei yhtäkään HELMI-näyttö ollut h39 tai 45 autoissa

----------


## zige94

HelB 1111 ja 1113:ssa ei ainakaan näyttänyt mitään muuta näytöissä kuin samaa ä:tä ja STOP:ia.

Eipä näkynyt täälläkään http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HKL/358/main.asp noita ko. linjoja. Myöskään liikennevalot eivät reagoineet kumpaakaan autoon vaikka olivat myöhässä 5-10min. HELMI-laitteet kyllä ovat noissa jonkun aikaa jo olleet, olisiko jo vuoden alusta.

----------


## chauffer

> HelB 1111 ja 1113:ssa ei ainakaan näyttänyt mitään muuta näytöissä kuin samaa ä:tä ja STOP:ia.
> 
> Eipä näkynyt täälläkään http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HKL/358/main.asp noita ko. linjoja. Myöskään liikennevalot eivät reagoineet kumpaakaan autoon vaikka olivat myöhässä 5-10min. HELMI-laitteet kyllä ovat noissa jonkun aikaa jo olleet, olisiko jo vuoden alusta.


Noissa uusissa on Helmilaitteet tietääkseni olleet kiinni uudesta asti(eli syksystä) Nuo uudet Helmit vaan todella vikaherkkiä; eivät avaudu aamulla, jumiutuvat kesken päivän jne. Harva kuljettaja tietää miten ne saa uudelleen toimintaan jos jumiutuvat. Muutamia olen aamulla joutunut nollaamaan 2 tai jopa 3 kertaa ennenkuin heräävät... siinä varmaan osasyy miksi eivät toimi varsinkaan näissä autoissa mitkä eivät ole ennen olleet helmilinjoilla...

----------


## Koala

Ja onko kaikkia kuljettajia ehditty edes ohjeistaa vielä että sen ylipäätään pitäisi olla päällä näillä linjoilla? Näissä keitoksissa on monta kokkia.

----------


## chauffer

> Ja onko kaikkia kuljettajia ehditty edes ohjeistaa vielä että sen ylipäätään pitäisi olla päällä näillä linjoilla? Näissä keitoksissa on monta kokkia.


Ilmoitustaululla vain lappu, tuskin moni edes tietää  :Biggrin:

----------


## joboo

Ei tainnut pitää paikkaansa että HELMI alkaisi tänään?

----------


## aki

> Ei tainnut pitää paikkaansa että HELMI alkaisi tänään?


Kun se HELMI sitten käyttämillesi linjoille h39 ja h45 tulee vihdoin käyttöön niin annapa sitten kommenttia kuinka paljon se matkantekoa todellisuudessa nopeuttaa? Itse en usko että ainakaan 45:lla ruuhka-aikaan helmistä kovin paljon apua on koska helmi ei mahda mitään esim. Vihdintien autoruuhkalle, edelleen siellä seassa jonotetaan oli helmi tai ei.

----------


## joboo

No voin sitten kertoa!

----------


## aki

Tuossa nyt viimeisin HELMIä käsittelevä uutinen HSL:n sivuilta: http://www.hsl.fi/FI/matkustajanopas...erinaytto.aspx.

----------


## joboo

Joo huomasin tuon jo eilen. Onko h54:ssa jo HELMI toiminnassa?

----------


## zige94

> Joo huomasin tuon jo eilen. Onko h54:ssa jo HELMI toiminnassa?


Ei ainakaan HelB 1111:ssä näyttänyt vieläkään muuta kuin Ä:tä... En myöskään huomannut että olisivat liikennevalot mitenkään reagoineet muutaman minuutin myöhässä olevaan 54:een.

----------


## joboo

Epäilen että näyttöjä alkaa näkymään h39 ja 45 autoissa vasta ensi viikon maanantaina. Mistäköhän chauffer on saannut tuon tiedon kun ei näytä pitävän paikkaansa.?

----------


## Nak

> Epäilen että näyttöjä alkaa näkymään h39 ja 45 autoissa vasta ensi viikon maanantaina. Mistäköhän chauffer on saannut tuon tiedon kun ei näytä pitävän paikkaansa.?


Itse epäilen että helmit asennetaan puolen vuoden aikana. Kaksi miestä kun hoitaa koko helmi-paletin.

P.s voisin alkaa myös helmi mieheksi, jos vaikka työtaakka helpottuisi

----------


## chauffer

> Epäilen että näyttöjä alkaa näkymään h39 ja 45 autoissa vasta ensi viikon maanantaina. Mistäköhän chauffer on saannut tuon tiedon kun ei näytä pitävän paikkaansa.?





> Ilmoitustaululla vain lappu, tuskin moni edes tietää


Ja tämä siis liikennöitsijän eli Helbin ilmoitustaululla.Ja lapussa lukee lisäksi että kaikissa autoissa ei ole vielä helmilaitteita, niitä asennetaan pikkuhiljaa. Se helmin asentaminen kun ei ole niin helppoa että laitetaan vain näyttö kiinni, siinä vähän muutakin tekemistä  :Mad:

----------


## wanhap1eru

On niitä Helmi-laitteita joissakin H39 ja H45 autoissa,mutta ne ei taida olla päivitetty.
Ainakaan ne eivät tunne yhtään näitten linjojen vuoroja.

----------


## joboo

> On niitä Helmi-laitteita joissakin H39 ja H45 autoissa,mutta ne ei taida olla päivitetty.
> Ainakaan ne eivät tunne yhtään näitten linjojen vuoroja.


Kyllä H39 jostain busseista löytyy HELMI-laite mutta ei yhestäkään H45:sta.

Olen myös huomannut että lähes kaikissa H41 autoissa on HELMI-laite vaikka se ei ole helmi.

----------


## kuukanko

Kesäliikenteen alussa 39:lle, 45:lle ja 54:lle vaihdetaan muilta linjoilta busseja, joissa on jo Helmi-laitteet. Enempää asennuksia ei enää tehdä.

----------


## joboo

Onko viellä tietoa minkä laista kalustoa on tulossa kyseisille linjoille?

----------


## zige94

> Onko viellä tietoa minkä laista kalustoa on tulossa kyseisille linjoille?


54:lle ei varmaan mitään, nykyisissä Scaloissa 1110-1114 HELMI-laitteet jo, ruuhkan Ikarus teleissä näyttäisi myös olevan, eli ymmärtääkseni kaikissa h54:n autoissa on HELMI-laitteelliset autot. Muista en oikein osaa sanoa, kun en oikein tiedä mistä HelB aikoo repiä autoja, tai miltä linjoilta. Voi olla että Scalaa.

----------


## chauffer

> 54:lle ei varmaan mitään, nykyisissä Scaloissa 1110-1114 HELMI-laitteet jo, ruuhkan Ikarus teleissä näyttäisi myös olevan, eli ymmärtääkseni kaikissa h54:n autoissa on HELMI-laitteelliset autot. Muista en oikein osaa sanoa, kun en oikein tiedä mistä HelB aikoo repiä autoja, tai miltä linjoilta. Voi olla että Scalaa.


Sen verran tiedän että nuo Scalat jäänee 54:lle koska sinne uudet autot tilattiin linjojen 14/14B lisäksi. Ja tänään selvisi tuo 39,45 ja 54 virallinen Helmiin tulo päivä; 6.6.2011. Mutta niitä autoja missä Helmilaite jo on, ja mistä vuoronumerot löytyvät, kehoitetaan helmiä jo nyt käyttämään jotta saadaan alustavaa dataa toimivuudesta  :Biggrin:  Anteeksi jos joku menetti yöunensa aikaisemmin antamastani osin virheellisestä informaatiosta... :Icon Frown: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:01 ----------




> Olen myös huomannut että lähes kaikissa H41 autoissa on HELMI-laite vaikka se ei ole helmi.


Suuri osa 41:n autoista on entisiä 14/14B:n autoja,siksi niissä on helmi.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ja tänään selvisi tuo 39,45 ja 54 virallinen Helmiin tulo päivä; 6.6.2011. Mutta niitä autoja missä Helmilaite jo on, ja mistä vuoronumerot löytyvät, kehoitetaan helmiä jo nyt käyttämään jotta saadaan alustavaa dataa toimivuudesta  Anteeksi jos joku menetti yöunensa aikaisemmin antamastani osin virheellisestä informaatiosta...


Näiden linjojen virallinen Helmiin tulopäivä on kylläkin jo 1.4.11, eli huominen.

----------


## chauffer

> Näiden linjojen virallinen Helmiin tulopäivä on kylläkin jo 1.4.11, eli huominen.


huono aprillipila...

----------


## jac

Kantelettarentien pysäkin patterinäyttö näytti tänä aamuna h43:n aikojen lisäksi h54:n aikoja. Seuraavan linjan h54 bussin saapumisaika-arvio oli tosin ~ -merkillä varustettu.

----------


## Knightrider

> huono aprillipila...


Tänään, 1.4., mm. Ala-Malmin ja Myllymestarintie/Tattariharjuntie-risteyksen liikennevalot reagoivat h54:seen vilkkuvalla valkoisella valolla ja punaiset kestivät normaalia vähemmän.



> Hei
> Kiitos viestistäsi
> Linja 54,54B,39,39A ja 45
> tulevat Helmiin 1.4 alkaen.
> Osoitteen on oltava eri kuin muiden
> osoitteiden siksi pituutta kertyy.
> Kannattaa tallentaa Kirjanmerkiksi
> Hyvää kevättä
> Yt Jari Seppänen

----------


## zige94

> Tänään, 1.4., mm. Ala-Malmin ja Myllymestarintie/Tattariharjuntie-risteyksen liikennevalot reagoivat h54:seen vilkkuvalla valkoisella valolla ja punaiset kestivät normaalia vähemmän.


Vahvistan tämän! Mm. 1110, 1111 ja 1114 autoilla liikennevalot reagoivat ja 1111:ssä näkyi jopa seuraavan pysäkinnimikin. Myös täältä http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HKL/358/main.asp löytyvät nuo linjat!

Nyt on mukavaa, etenkin kun töihin lähden niin kotipysäkiltä lähtee 76A, joka on Malmin aseman pysäkillä Pikkalankadulla aikataulun mukaan 13:12, ja samaan aikaan pitäisi lähteä 54 Itäkeskukseen päin. Yleensä olen aina ehtinyt, mutta välillä myöhästynyt, ja sitten kun ei tiedäkkää että onko se jo mennyt vai ei. Nyt voi puhelimella asiaa seurata 76A:ssa kun on matkalla!  :Smile: 




> "stop ä stop ä stop ä"-tilassa


Alla olevaan Tuomakseen viestiin vielä, noissa kaikissa autoissa oli myös ä-fetissi vielä, esim. 1111: Malmin asemaäMalm Station. Ja lisäksi myös huomautuksena Tuomaksen viestiin että sillä hetkellä kun itse olin kyydissä niin ei ollut myöskään muita HELMI-linjoja lähettyvillä, eli oli ihan h54:n (HelB 1111) HELMI-"tilaus".

----------


## Tuomas

Kannattaa huomioida, että vaikka oma vaunu ei olisikaan kirjautuneena Helmiin, sen perässä saattaa tulla toinen, joka on, ja jolle ne liikennevalot ledejään vilkuttelevat (ns. työntöetuus  :Smile: ). Esimerkiksi tuolla Kehä I:n ja Tattariharjuntien risteyksessä ja Ala-Malmin maisemissa liikkuu myös h78, joka jo on pitkään ollut järjestelmässä.

Tässä ketjussa on jo havainnoitu pysäkkien patterinäyttöjen ja bussien seuraava pysäkki -näyttöjen toimivuutta h54:llä, että kylläpä Helmi käytössä taitaa jo olla. Se on sitten eri juttu, onko kaikkiin ajoneuvoihin päivitetty 54:n vuorot. (Ainakaan 1112:een ei vielä 30.3.2010 ollut. Varta vasten sen varmistin, kun sillä käväisin pyöräyttämässä sivun 505:sta Puolarmetsään. Siellähän ei tietenkään Helmiä vielä ole, joten sisänäyttö oli "stop ä stop ä stop ä"-tilassa.)

----------


## Nak

Yhteenvetona voidaan siis sanoa, että taas on ollut kaupunginmiehet asialla. Viisi katsoo, kun yksi ei tee mitään, maanantaiksi (28.3) luvattu valmiiksi ja jo perjantaina (1.4) tökkien lähtee toimimaan  :Biggrin:

----------


## joboo

Aamulla kun jäin pois h45:stä Hankasuontiellä ja katsoin patterinäyttöä milloin h51 tulisi, niin siinä olikim h39, h45 ja h51. h45:n autoissa ei ole niitä HELMI-näyttöjä, mutta h39:llä on jossain ja toimii hyvin.

----------


## chauffer

> Yhteenvetona voidaan siis sanoa, että taas on ollut kaupunginmiehet asialla. Viisi katsoo, kun yksi ei tee mitään, maanantaiksi (28.3) luvattu valmiiksi ja jo perjantaina (1.4) tökkien lähtee toimimaan


Ei sitä ole luvattu valmiiksi 28.3 vaan silloin oli mahdollista kirjautua helmiin jos laitteet autoissa olivat. Ja kaikissa autoissa pitäisi olla 6.6. mennessä... :Biggrin:

----------


## joboo

http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HKL/358/main.asp tuol ei näy nyt ainankaan niitä linjoja. Varmaan joku päivitys?

----------


## Knightrider

> http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HKL/358/main.asp tuol ei näy nyt ainankaan niitä linjoja. Varmaan joku päivitys?


Siltä vaikuttaa. Oli vielä reilu tunti sitten.

----------


## zige94

Eilen ei taas näkynyt h54:n #1111:ssä mitään muuta kuin se ä... Liikennevalot kyllä reagoivat muutamissa risteyksissä... Eli ei taida olla kaikkia vuoroja merkattu HELMI:in vielä... Tai kuljettaja jotain säätänyt? En tiedä tarkalleen tuosta systeemistä niin en osaa sanoa sen enempää...  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

luulis että h45:lla olisi nätää semmosia autoja missä on HELMI näyttö.

----------


## chauffer

> Eilen ei taas näkynyt h54:n #1111:ssä mitään muuta kuin se ä... Liikennevalot kyllä reagoivat muutamissa risteyksissä... Eli ei taida olla kaikkia vuoroja merkattu HELMI:in vielä... Tai kuljettaja jotain säätänyt? En tiedä tarkalleen tuosta systeemistä niin en osaa sanoa sen enempää...


Ei varmaan ole kaikissa autoissa vuorot vielä päivitetty laitteisiin. Kun ne päivitetään johonkin autoon, kaikki vuorot tulevat sinne kerralla. Mutta aamulla varikolta lähtiessä kuljettajan on aina syötettävä laitteeseen ajamansa vuoron numero, muuten ei helmi toimi. Ja on niitäkin kuljettajia jotka eivät edes tiedä mikä se helmi on vaikka asiat neuvottu kädestä pitäen. Eli ei kannata ihmetellä jos kaikissa autoissa ei helmi eri päivinä toimi...  :Biggrin: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:41 ----------




> luulis että h45:lla olisi nätää semmosia autoja missä on HELMI näyttö.


Se pelkkä helminäyttö ei siellä takaa sen toimivuutta, eivät ole kovin varmoja laitteita nimittäin, ainakaan nämä uusimmat. Ja monet kuljettajat eivät osaa käyttää edes

----------


## joboo

> Ja monet kuljettajat eivät osaa käyttää edes


Eikö näille kuljettajille voi tehdä jotain oppituntia, missä niitä opetetaan ja kerrotaan mikä se on, jos joku ei tiedä?

----------


## zige94

> Ei varmaan ole kaikissa autoissa vuorot vielä päivitetty laitteisiin. Kun ne päivitetään johonkin autoon, kaikki vuorot tulevat sinne kerralla. Mutta aamulla varikolta lähtiessä kuljettajan on aina syötettävä laitteeseen ajamansa vuoron numero, muuten ei helmi toimi. Ja on niitäkin kuljettajia jotka eivät edes tiedä mikä se helmi on vaikka asiat neuvottu kädestä pitäen. Eli ei kannata ihmetellä jos kaikissa autoissa ei helmi eri päivinä toimi...


Kiitokset vastauksesta. Selvensi asioita paljonkin!  :Smile:  Eli jokaiseen autoon kuitenkin pitää erikseen syöttää vuorot? Eli ei riitä että yhteen autoon syöttää tai ei ole mitään järjestelmää mikä automaattisesti jotenkin etäyhteytenä tms. syöttää vuorot, vaan jokainen auto yksitellen käsitellään? Miten muuten tuo 11xx -sarjojen ä-fetissi näytöissä, ollaako niitä millä aikataululla poistamassa?  :Razz:  Muistan kun nuo 10xx -sarjan Scalat tuli, niissähän oli pitkään ä-fetissi, joka sitten kyllä jossain vaiheessa poistettiin.

----------


## joboo

Onkos Vantaan linjoilla jokin oma Helmi sivu mistä voi katsoa linjan aikataulua?

----------


## chauffer

> Kiitokset vastauksesta. Selvensi asioita paljonkin!  Eli jokaiseen autoon kuitenkin pitää erikseen syöttää vuorot? Eli ei riitä että yhteen autoon syöttää tai ei ole mitään järjestelmää mikä automaattisesti jotenkin etäyhteytenä tms. syöttää vuorot, vaan jokainen auto yksitellen käsitellään? Miten muuten tuo 11xx -sarjojen ä-fetissi näytöissä, ollaako niitä millä aikataululla poistamassa?  Muistan kun nuo 10xx -sarjan Scalat tuli, niissähän oli pitkään ä-fetissi, joka sitten kyllä jossain vaiheessa poistettiin.


Juu jokainen auto näköjään päivitetään erikseen, toisin kuin buscomit... Ja kai ne äät sieltä jossain päivityksessä häviää  :Biggrin: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:38 ----------




> Eikö näille kuljettajille voi tehdä jotain oppituntia, missä niitä opetetaan ja kerrotaan mikä se on, jos joku ei tiedä?


enkös juuri kirjoittanut että kaikille ei vaan mene jakeluun... :Biggrin:

----------


## wade

> Onkos Vantaan linjoilla jokin oma Helmi sivu mistä voi katsoa linjan aikataulua?


Ei kai Vantaan linjoilla mitään HELMIä taida olla?

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö näille kuljettajille voi tehdä jotain oppituntia, missä niitä opetetaan ja kerrotaan mikä se on, jos joku ei tiedä?


Miten opetat ammattiryhmää, jossa suurelle osalle työntekijöistä tuottaa vaikeuksia ymmärtää lause "Meneekö tämä bussi Paloheinään?"? Jos ei sitäkään ymmärrä, ainakaan sillä tasolla että pystyisi tuottamaan ymmärrettävän vastauksen, niin eipä siinä pahemmin opetustakaan pysty seuraamaan ja siitä hyötymään.

----------


## zige94

> Ei kai Vantaan linjoilla mitään HELMIä taida olla?


Olet oikeassa, ei sitä ole. Ymmärtääkseni HELMI on HKL:n kehittämä systeemi tai Helsingin kaupungin jota ei jaella toiselle kunnalle noin vain, joku voi selventää vähän tarkemmin. Ainoat ei Helsingin sisäiset HELMI-linjat ovat seutulinjat 506 ja 550.

----------


## joboo

> Olet oikeassa, ei sitä ole. Ymmärtääkseni HELMI on HKL:n kehittämä systeemi tai Helsingin kaupungin jota ei jaella toiselle kunnalle noin vain, joku voi selventää vähän tarkemmin. Ainoat ei Helsingin sisäiset HELMI-linjat ovat seutulinjat 506 ja 550.


Eli niillä ei ole niissä busseissa mitään näyttöä mikä näyttäisi seuraavan pysäkin? Ainakaan minä en ole nähnyt kun olen kulkennut v55:lla.

----------


## metanolman81

Nyt taas näkyy HKL:n helmilinja-sivulla 39, 45 ja 54(B), mutta huomasin että linjat 53 Munkkiniemi-Hakaniemi(Merihaka) ja 57 Munkkivuori-Latokartano ovat poistuneet valikoimasta. Liekö joku päivitys/näppäilyvirhe, vai onko tarkoituksella poistettu listalta...? 

Mitä tulee tuohon ä-fetissiin, voisin melkein veikata että on joko Thorebin laitteisiin yleisesti liittyvä koodausvirhe (ä-fetissihän esiintyi aikanaan jo Thoreb C90 helmilaitteissakin...) tai sitten Linuxin (kyllä, Thoreb käyttää Linuxia käyttöjärjestelmänä helmilaitteissa) merkistökoodausvirhe, ei ne Ruotsalaisetkaan kaikkea osaa...  :Very Happy:  ... tai sitten ihan puhtaasti autoon asennuksessa tapahtunut virhe, tai laitteiden yhteensopimattomuus autojen väylien kanssa, noihin Helmilaitteisiin kun voidaan kytkeä kuljettajan näyttöön näkymään jopa jäähdytysnesteen lämpötila ja ovien aukiolo...

HELMI-järjestelmänhän pitäisi laajentua aikanaan koskemaan koko pk-seudun liikennettä, kun Buscom-järjestelmä uusiutuu joskus vuonna 2014(?) jolloin laitteissa on jo valmiina matkustajainformaatiota antavat näytöt matkustamoon ja liikennevaloetuudet jokaiselle linjalle, jos en vallan väärin ole ymmärtänyt. Nykyiseen tahtiin kun HELMI-järjestelmiä asennetaan liikennevaloihin ja pysäkeille, HSL:llä tulee kohta pikkusen kiire...  :Laughing:

----------


## Knightrider

> Nyt taas näkyy HKL:n helmilinja-sivulla 39, 45 ja 54(B), mutta huomasin että linjat 53 Munkkiniemi-Hakaniemi(Merihaka) ja 57 Munkkivuori-Latokartano ovat poistuneet valikoimasta. Liekö joku päivitys/näppäilyvirhe, vai onko tarkoituksella poistettu listalta...?


53 ja 57 eivät kulje sunnuntaisin. Siksi sieltä ei löydy myöskään muita 54:sia kuin 54B, vaikka klikkaisi "54".

----------


## joboo

Nämä pysäkki näytöt eivät olleet käytössä. Niissä luki vain Aikataulu ja kello. Onkos kellään tietoa että millos niitä näyttöjä laitetaan lisää pysäkeille?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:23 ----------

Jos kerran h45:lle pitäisi saada autoja missä on HELMI näyttö niin eikö ne voisi ottaa h41:ltä autoja Helb 820,821 ja 35 ja H45:lta laittaa H41:lle autoja esim 610,611 ja 34? Olisi saman vertaisi autoja.

----------


## Tonttu18

> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:23 ----------
> 
> Jos kerran h45:lle pitäisi saada autoja missä on HELMI näyttö niin eikö ne voisi ottaa h41:ltä autoja Helb 820,821 ja 35 ja H45:lta laittaa H41:lle autoja esim 610,611 ja 34? Olisi saman vertaisi autoja.


820 ja 821 ovat pyörineet linjalla h43 viime aikoina (joka muuten myös on HELMI-linja). Linjalla h41 olen nähnyt mm. 99xx (Carrus City U), 311 (Scania Scala), 104 ja 103 (Scania Ikarus E94). Niissä ei ole HELMI näyttöjä.

----------


## joboo

> 820 ja 821 ovat pyörineet linjalla h43 viime aikoina (joka muuten myös on HELMI-linja). Linjalla h41 olen nähnyt mm. 99xx (Carrus City U), 311 (Scania Scala), 104 ja 103 (Scania Ikarus E94). Niissä ei ole HELMI näyttöjä.


No pittä varmaankin odottaa sinne 6.6 että vaihtuu sitten autot h45:lla

----------


## zige94

> Eli niillä ei ole niissä busseissa mitään näyttöä mikä näyttäisi seuraavan pysäkin? Ainakaan minä en ole nähnyt kun olen kulkennut v55:lla.


Ei ole ei... Vantaalle sekä Espoolla ei ole yhtää sellaista linjaa jonka autoissa olisi näyttö, joka näyttää seuraavan pysäkin edes eikä myöskään liikennevalo etuuksia (tietysti voi olla bussikaistat sellaisia jossa siinä kaistalla on etuudet). Ainoat Helsingin ulkopuoliset HELMI-linjat ovat siis Helsingin ja Espoon väliset linjat 506 ja 550.

----------


## joboo

Kyllä. Tänään auto Helb 930 linjalla 45 ja näyttö toimi oikein hyvin mutta valo etuuksia en ole päässyt näkemään koska matkalla ei tullut liikenne valoja kun lähdin Neulastieltä ja jäin kartanonkaarella.

----------


## Knightrider

Tänään helb 1110:ssa ei näkynyt seuraavaa pysäkkiä viisnelosella. toiseen suuntaan ajanut h54:n bussi oli mukana HELMIssä, sillä ajan edessä ei ollut ~-merkkiä. Pukinmäen asemalla oli HELMI-näyttö vandalisoitu. Uusia näyttöjä ei näkynyt vielä, mutta suuri osa reitistä on jo muiden linjojen kautta taulutettu.

----------


## Toni A.

> Ei ole ei... Vantaalle sekä Espoolla ei ole yhtää sellaista linjaa jonka autoissa olisi näyttö, joka näyttää seuraavan pysäkin edes eikä myöskään liikennevalo etuuksia (tietysti voi olla bussikaistat sellaisia jossa siinä kaistalla on etuudet). Ainoat Helsingin ulkopuoliset HELMI-linjat ovat siis Helsingin ja Espoon väliset linjat 506 ja 550.


 Vantaalla olen huomannut v61 ja 615 reiteillä joillakin pysäkeillä ytv:n aikaisia pysäkkinäyttöjä, joita on kuitenkin alkanut katoamaan vähitellen.. Ne näyttää vain aikataulun mukaisia tietoja. Pitäkää stadilaiset Helminne, antaa vantaalaisten kuolata vierstä ihan vapaasti.  :Mad:  (Eikös PK-seudulla pitänyt olla suomen paras joukkoliikenne, vai?) No katsotaan mitä lippujärjestelmä mikälie -uudistus tuo tullessaan v. 2014...

----------


## Knightrider

> Vantaalla olen huomannut v61 ja 615 reiteillä joillakin pysäkeillä ytv:n aikaisia pysäkkinäyttöjä, joita on kuitenkin alkanut katoamaan vähitellen.. Ne näyttää vain aikataulun mukaisia tietoja. Pitäkää stadilaiset Helminne, antaa vantaalaisten kuolata vierstä ihan vapaasti.  (Eikös PK-seudulla pitänyt olla suomen paras joukkoliikenne, vai?) No katsotaan mitä lippujärjestelmä mikälie -uudistus tuo tullessaan v. 2014...


Katsotaan toimiiko HELMI edes stadissa 2014 mennessä.. kyllähän se sinne Vantaalle laitetaan sitten kun alkaa täällä toimimaan aj on kaikissa busseissa ja kaikilla linjoilla. 

Viimeksi kun matkustin 7B:llä niin ensin sanoi ~5 sitten ~4 sitten 6 sitten 5 sitten 4 sitten 3 ja ratikka tulikin. Eli siis se tuli paperiaikataulun mukaisesti, jostain syystä näyttö veteli hatusta ajatusviivattomat ajat, eihän sieltä mitään ratikkaa 3 min päästä tullut (pysäkki lähellä Pasilan asemaa josta seiskat lähtee minuuttitarkasti)

Olettekos huomanneet että ~0 pysyy kohtuuttoman kauan, jopa 2min aikataululähdön jälkeen. Toisaalta usea bussi saapuu pysäkille 1-2 min myöhässä, mutta olisi myös kiva tietää milloin seuraava HELMI-lähtö tulee. Näytössä pitäisi lukea seuraavan lähdön lisäksi seuraava HELMI-lähtö, jotta tietäisi milloin jokin linjan ajoneuvo tulee varmasti.

----------


## joboo

> Olettekos huomanneet että ~0 pysyy kohtuuttoman kauan, jopa 2min aikataululähdön jälkeen..


Kylä olen huomannut ainkun jään hankasuontiellä niin siinä on ~0 jokin 2min ennen kun siihen tulee seuraava aika.

----------


## zige94

> Viimeksi kun matkustin 7B:llä niin ensin sanoi ~5 sitten ~4 sitten 6 sitten 5 sitten 4 sitten 3 ja ratikka tulikin.


Tuo ~ -merkki ennen minuuttia kertoo sen että aika on aikataulun mukainen aika, eli HELMI-tietoja ei ole jostain syystä saatavilla (HELMI-laite seuraavassa ajoneuvossa kiinni/jokin vika, ajoneuvon sijainti voi joskus vaikuttaa myös). Sitten jos autossa on HELMI niin viimeistään muutamaa minuuttia ennen näyttää aina sen tarkan ajan. Itselläni usein ollut sillein että on ollut Oulunkylän aseman Jokerin pysäkillä ~5, sitten ~4 sitten hypännyt pelkäksi 5 ja siitä lähtenyt laskemaan. Toinen myös niinkuin Knightrider sanoi niin voi olla että on 3, sitten voi yhtäkkiä tullakin. Tämä todennäköisesti johtuu siitä että HELMI-laite tai vastaanotin tms. on "luullut" jääneensä johonkin paikkaan, vaikka oikeasti ei olekaan. Metron järjestelmässä on ollut välillä sama juttu, näkynyt esim. 0:03 ja yhtäkkiä hypännyt nollaan ja metro tulee samantien.

----------


## chauffer

> Tuo ~ -merkki ennen minuuttia kertoo sen että aika on aikataulun mukainen aika, eli HELMI-tietoja ei ole jostain syystä saatavilla (HELMI-laite seuraavassa ajoneuvossa kiinni/jokin vika, ajoneuvon sijainti voi joskus vaikuttaa myös). Sitten jos autossa on HELMI niin viimeistään muutamaa minuuttia ennen näyttää aina sen tarkan ajan. Itselläni usein ollut sillein että on ollut Oulunkylän aseman Jokerin pysäkillä ~5, sitten ~4 sitten hypännyt pelkäksi 5 ja siitä lähtenyt laskemaan. Toinen myös niinkuin Knightrider sanoi niin voi olla että on 3, sitten voi yhtäkkiä tullakin. Tämä todennäköisesti johtuu siitä että HELMI-laite tai vastaanotin tms. on "luullut" jääneensä johonkin paikkaan, vaikka oikeasti ei olekaan. Metron järjestelmässä on ollut välillä sama juttu, näkynyt esim. 0:03 ja yhtäkkiä hypännyt nollaan ja metro tulee samantien.


Nyt en kyllä enää jaksa ymmärtää että kaatuuko jonkun maailma siihen että välillä Helmi näytössä on 2 minuuttia ja sitten välillä taas 3 minuuttia jne? Ei idioottivarmaa systeemiä noihin aikataulunäyttöihin tulla ikinä saamaan niin pitkään kun autot kulkevat pyörillä ja muutakin liikennettä on. Nuo tiedot kulkevat satelliittien välityksellä ja tulevat aina pätkimään. Pätkiihän netti yhteydetkin vaikka pysytään paikallaan, autot sentään liikkuvat. Ja keskustassa autot usein hetken aikaa satelliittien ulottumattomissa talojen välissä, ei pitäisi olla niin ihmeellinen asia. Mielestäni alkaa mennä jo liian pitkälle tämä asiakkaiden paapominen, pysäkillä ei pitäisi joutua odottamaan yhtään jne. Kohta varmaan pitää bussin ajantasainen kulkutieto saada jokaisen kännykkään... tai taitaahan sen jo saadakin, ihan hullua  :Eek:

----------


## zige94

> Nyt en kyllä enää jaksa ymmärtää että kaatuuko jonkun maailma siihen että välillä Helmi näytössä on 2 minuuttia ja sitten välillä taas 3 minuuttia jne? Ei idioottivarmaa systeemiä noihin aikataulunäyttöihin tulla ikinä saamaan niin pitkään kun autot kulkevat pyörillä ja muutakin liikennettä on. Nuo tiedot kulkevat satelliittien välityksellä ja tulevat aina pätkimään. Pätkiihän netti yhteydetkin vaikka pysytään paikallaan, autot sentään liikkuvat. Ja keskustassa autot usein hetken aikaa satelliittien ulottumattomissa talojen välissä, ei pitäisi olla niin ihmeellinen asia. Mielestäni alkaa mennä jo liian pitkälle tämä asiakkaiden paapominen, pysäkillä ei pitäisi joutua odottamaan yhtään jne. Kohta varmaan pitää bussin ajantasainen kulkutieto saada jokaisen kännykkään... tai taitaahan sen jo saadakin, ihan hullua


Selvennän nytten että itselläni tässä ei ole mitään ongelmaa. Tiedän juuri nuo ongelmat mitä ilmenee, ja sen myös tiedän jos noita näyttöjä selailen, enkä aina pidä tietoa tarkkana. Nehän näytöt ilmoittaa milloin mitäkin, ja voi pitkään olla sama minuuttimääräkin. En valittanut tuossa mitään, ilmoitin vain Knightriderille siltä varalta ettei tiedä mistä nuo johtuu.

----------


## chauffer

> Selvennän nytten että itselläni tässä ei ole mitään ongelmaa. Tiedän juuri nuo ongelmat mitä ilmenee, ja sen myös tiedän jos noita näyttöjä selailen, enkä aina pidä tietoa tarkkana. Nehän näytöt ilmoittaa milloin mitäkin, ja voi pitkään olla sama minuuttimääräkin. En valittanut tuossa mitään, ilmoitin vain Knightriderille siltä varalta ettei tiedä mistä nuo johtuu.


Anteeksi, en sinua syyttänyt vaikka tekstiäsi lainasin, yleisesti vain totesin että hullua on...  :Biggrin:  Niin juu ja osa noista ajan muutoksista johtuu helmilaitteiden askellusten virheistä, jos kuljettaja ei seuraa näyttöä, saattaa askellus mennä edelle jos ei tarvitse pysähtyä muutamalle pysäkille, sitten kun seuraavalle pysähtyy niin askellus palaa oikealle kohdalleen...

----------


## zige94

> Anteeksi, en sinua syyttänyt vaikka tekstiäsi lainasin, yleisesti vain totesin että hullua on...  Niin juu ja osa noista ajan muutoksista johtuu helmilaitteiden askellusten virheistä, jos kuljettaja ei seuraa näyttöä, saattaa askellus mennä edelle jos ei tarvitse pysähtyä muutamalle pysäkille, sitten kun seuraavalle pysähtyy niin askellus palaa oikealle kohdalleen...


 :Smile:  Ja juuri esimerkiksi tunnelit aiheuttaa HELMI-näyttöjen "sekoamisen". Pitkä tunneli, ei sateelliitti yhteyttä, HELMI-näytön aika pysähtyy kunnes saa uuden yhteyden, joka voi olla vaikka vasta pysäkillä jolloin viitosesta tuleekin vilkkuva nolla.

----------


## joboo

Olen huomannut jos lähden vaikka h45 ja siinä autossa on helmi niin se ei ole päällä kun se lähtee vaan se tulee vasta sitten päälle kun se on pysähtynnyt pysäkille.

----------


## joboo

Vuosina 2011-12 järjestelmää laajennetaan edelleen Helsingin sisäisille linjoille sekä lentokenttälinjoille 615 ja 61.

----------


## zige94

> Vuosina 2011-12 järjestelmää laajennetaan edelleen Helsingin sisäisille linjoille sekä lentokenttälinjoille 615 ja 61.


Mitkä linjat silloin vuorossa noiden lisäksi? 519/A ja 520 tarvitsisi HELMI:n myös... Nehän ovat jopa välillä enemmän myöhässä kuin nuo 615 ja 61, ainakin omien havaintojeni mukaan...

----------


## aki

> Mitkä linjat silloin vuorossa noiden lisäksi? 519/A ja 520 tarvitsisi HELMI:n myös... Nehän ovat jopa välillä enemmän myöhässä kuin nuo 615 ja 61, ainakin omien havaintojeni mukaan...


Niin kauan kun 519 ja 520 jumittaa Itäkeskuksessa ja Tammistossa samoissa jonoissa muiden autojen seassa ei helmistä ole suurtakaan apua, onhan helmi käytössä jokerillakin ja kuinkas hyvin se pysyy aikataulussa! Todellista hyötyä helmistä olisi vasta kun pahimpiin sumppuihin saataisiin toimivat bussikaistat jolloin 519 ja 520 ei jäisi muun liikenteen jalkoihin.

----------


## Knightrider

Kuten ehkä tiedättekin, kaikki Helsingin alueen bussilinjat ovat HELMI:ssä ennen uutta lippujärjestelmää, eli 2013 aikanako on nyt tarkoitus sitten ainakin kaikki Espoon ja Vantaan sisäiset linjat paitsi v61 varustaa HELMInäytöillä? Ja sitten vielä kaikki seutulinjat, joita ei ole ehditty HELMIttää. HSL:ltä ei osattu sanoa U-linjoista mitään, oli ohjeistettu vastaamaan että kaikille linjoille tulee ennen 2014:n uutta lippujärjestelmää. Olisihan sekin kiva tietää, että onko Kotkasta lähtenyt puolen tunnin välein kulkeva U-linja mennyt ohi vai ei: välillä ovat 10 min myöhässä, välillä >5 min etuajassa. Myös keskustasta koilliseen ja itään suuntautuvilla vuoroilla on aikataulun sekoittaja nimeltään Sturenkatu.





> Niin kauan kun 519 ja 520 jumittaa Itäkeskuksessa ja Tammistossa samoissa jonoissa muiden autojen seassa ei helmistä ole suurtakaan apua, onhan helmi käytössä jokerillakin ja kuinkas hyvin se pysyy aikataulussa! Todellista hyötyä helmistä olisi vasta kun pahimpiin sumppuihin saataisiin toimivat bussikaistat jolloin 519 ja 520 ei jäisi muun liikenteen jalkoihin.


Näkisipähän vain, että onko mennyt vai tulossa, jos vaikka saapuu pysäkille tasalta ja arvioitu aika on kolmea vailla. 519/520 on välillä ajoissa ja välillä 15 min myöhässä, nykyään on tilanne hieman tuntunut paranevan, yhä useampi auto alle 10 min myöhässä. Varsinkin 519A kuitenkin voi Vuosaaresta tulla paljonkin myöhässä.

----------


## zige94

> Niin kauan kun 519 ja 520 jumittaa Itäkeskuksessa ja Tammistossa samoissa jonoissa muiden autojen seassa ei helmistä ole suurtakaan apua, onhan helmi käytössä jokerillakin ja kuinkas hyvin se pysyy aikataulussa! Todellista hyötyä helmistä olisi vasta kun pahimpiin sumppuihin saataisiin toimivat bussikaistat jolloin 519 ja 520 ei jäisi muun liikenteen jalkoihin.





> Näkisipähän vain, että onko mennyt vai tulossa, jos vaikka saapuu pysäkille tasalta ja arvioitu aika on kolmea vailla. 519/520 on välillä ajoissa ja välillä 15 min myöhässä, nykyään on tilanne hieman tuntunut paranevan, yhä useampi auto alle 10 min myöhässä. Varsinkin 519A kuitenkin voi Vuosaaresta tulla paljonkin myöhässä.


Juuri näin, mitä Knightriderkin tuossa sanoi. Ja heti kun nuo pääsisivät esimerkiksi Tammistosta tai Itäkeskuksesta pois, niin aikataulu voisi lähteä HELMI:n avulla kirimään kiinni. Monissa valoissa säästäisi heti jopa minuutin, esimerkiksi ruuhka-aikaan kehä 1:n Malmin ramppi. Kun h78 tulee niin vaihtuu heti vihreät sille suunnalle. 519 tulee joutuu odottamaan jopa pari minuuttia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuten ehkä tiedättekin, kaikki Helsingin alueen bussilinjat ovat HELMI:ssä ennen uutta lippujärjestelmää


Voisin lyödä vaikka vetoa, että eivät ole. Ennemminkin niin päin, että Helmin laajennusvauhti hiipuu, koska järjestelmää ollaan korvaamassa uudella.

----------


## Knightrider

> Voisin lyödä vaikka vetoa, että eivät ole. Ennemminkin niin päin, että Helmin laajennusvauhti hiipuu, koska järjestelmää ollaan korvaamassa uudella.


Kerroin vain virallisen HSL:n edustajan laatiman tilannekatsauksen, jossa samalla itsekin ihmettelin, miten helmittämisen tahti voikaan noin nopeasti tihentyä 2013, kun miettii, miten hitaasti 2012 asti edetään (n. 5 uutta linjaa/vuosi).

----------


## hylje

Jos HELMI-laajennus jatkuu lippujärjestelmästä huolimatta, on havaittavissa tervettä muutosta: uudet järjestelmät täydentävät vanhaa, eivätkä pyri korvaamaan sitä huonoin tuloksin.

Vanhoja järjestelmiä ei kannata koskaan lakkauttaa uuden alta, vaan sitä pitää täydentää alkaen havaituista heikkouksista. HELMI:n kanssa toimivat reaaliaikaiset tiedotukset eivät lakkaa toimimasta, jos bussissa onkin lippujärjestelmän tarjoama HELMIä muistuttava järjestelmä. Lipunmyyntijärjestelmä voi olla itse asiassa olla lipunmyyntikojeella täydennetty HELMI.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kerroin vain virallisen HSL:n edustajan laatiman tilannekatsauksen


Mistä tuollainen virallinen tilannekatsaus löytyy?

----------


## Knightrider

> Mistä tuollainen virallinen tilannekatsaus löytyy?


Minkä lasket viralliseksi? Minulle riittää sähköpostitiedustelun vastaus HSL:n projektipäälliköltä Jari Seppäseltä, joka vastaa HSL:llä HELMIstä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minkä lasket viralliseksi? Minulle riittää sähköpostitiedustelun vastaus HSL:n projektipäälliköltä Jari Seppäseltä, joka vastaa HSL:llä HELMIstä.


Virallinen on tietysti HSL:n sääntöjensä puitteissa hyväksymä asiakirja. Jos joku yksittäinen henkilö antaa tilannekatsauksen, ei se ole virallinen, vaan kyseisen henkilön näkemys. Tosin veikkaanpa, että olet tulkinnut Seppäsen vastauksen jotenkin väärin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Virallinen on tietysti HSL:n sääntöjensä puitteissa hyväksymä asiakirja. Jos joku yksittäinen henkilö antaa tilannekatsauksen, ei se ole virallinen, vaan kyseisen henkilön näkemys. Tosin veikkaanpa, että olet tulkinnut Seppäsen vastauksen jotenkin väärin.


Tulkitse itse sitten että mikä on tavoite



> Hei
> Kiitos viestistäsi
> Viimeistään kun LIJ 2014-projekti aloitetaan vuonna 2014 niin silloin on reaaliaikainen tiedotus kaikilla linjoilla
> Yt: jari seppänen

----------


## kuukanko

> Tulkitse itse sitten että mikä on tavoite


Tuosta on helppo tulkita, että LIJ:n alkaessa reaaliaikainen tiedotus on kaikilla linjoilla. Silloin reaaliaikainformaatio tulee LIJ:stä, ei Helmistä (joka korvautuu LIJ:llä).

----------


## Nak

> Arvaan ettei millekään. HELMI jäi HKL:n omistukseen kun HSL:ää perustettiin todennäköisesti sen vuoksi että se on jo saattohoitovaiheessa. Ei kiinnostanut enää HSL:n insinöörejä..


Esim. tässä viestissä ilmenee, ettei Helmi laajene enää, kun ei ole edes HSL:n omistuksessa.. (Poikkeukset vahvistaa säännön  :Wink:  )

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuosta on helppo tulkita, että LIJ:n alkaessa reaaliaikainen tiedotus on kaikilla linjoilla. Silloin reaaliaikainformaatio tulee LIJ:stä, ei Helmistä (joka korvautuu LIJ:llä).


Eli siis päivitetty reaaliaikainen aikataulujärjestelmä - samoilla pysäkkinäytöillä ja bussien helmilaitteilla? En nyt tiennyt uuden systeemin nimeä, pääpointti oli, että reaaliaikainen aikataulutiedotus saadaan kaikille HSL-alueen linjoille (eli kaiketi tarkoitus on saada ne myös kaikille pysäkeille) 2014  mennessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli siis päivitetty reaaliaikainen aikataulujärjestelmä - samoilla pysäkkinäytöillä ja bussien helmilaitteilla?


Ei, vaan kokonaan uusi järjestelmä. Pysäkkinäytöistä ainakin suurinta osaa voinee käyttää täysin riippumatta siitä, mikä järjestelmä tuottaa minuutiluvut näytöille. Ajoneuvojen näytöistä yleiskäyttöiset näytöt soveltunevat käytettäväksi myös minkä tahansa järjestelmän kanssa, mutta Thorebin laitteet kärrätään kaatopaikalle uuden järjestelmän tullessa käyttöön.

http://www.hsl.fi/FI/suunnittelu/LIJ...t/default.aspx

----------


## Miska

> Eli siis päivitetty reaaliaikainen aikataulujärjestelmä - samoilla pysäkkinäytöillä ja bussien helmilaitteilla? En nyt tiennyt uuden systeemin nimeä, pääpointti oli, että reaaliaikainen aikataulutiedotus saadaan kaikille HSL-alueen linjoille (eli kaiketi tarkoitus on saada ne myös kaikille pysäkeille) 2014  mennessä.


Ei varmasti tule kaikille pysäkeille. Iso osa HSL-alueen pysäkeistä on sellaisia, että niitä käyttää vain muutama matkustaja päivässä ja seudun laidoilla on varmasti pysäkkejä, joita käytetään harvemmin kuin kerran päivässä. Lisäksi osa pysäkeistä toimii lähinnä jättöpysäkeinä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei varmasti tule kaikille pysäkeille. Iso osa HSL-alueen pysäkeistä on sellaisia, että niitä käyttää vain muutama matkustaja päivässä ja seudun laidoilla on varmasti pysäkkejä, joita käytetään harvemmin kuin kerran päivässä. Lisäksi osa pysäkeistä toimii lähinnä jättöpysäkeinä.


Ei tietenkään päättäriä edeltävälle jättöpysäkille, mutta Helsingissä ainakin on kaikki muut pysäkit mukana, kun linjakin. Kuuluukohan "kaikkiin linjoihin" muuten Jouko-linjat? Näin voisi olettaa. U-linjojenkin luulisi kuuluvan, kun sitä alunperin kysyin ja tuo oli vastaus että kaikille linjoille tulee. Epäilen kuitenkin, kunnes nään. Ja miten on Keravan&Kirkkonummen laita, tuleekohan sinne suurimmille pysäkeille myös lopulta?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei tietenkään päättäriä edeltävälle jättöpysäkille, mutta Helsingissä ainakin on kaikki muut pysäkit mukana, kun linjakin.


Ei kaikkien linjojen reaaliaikaisen informaation saatavuus tarkoita, että sitä olisi saatavilla kaikilla pysäkeillä.

----------


## aki

Helsingissä on paljon linjoja joilla on useita ns. jättöpysäkkejä ennen varsinaista päätepysäkkiä, joillakin linjoilla voi olla enemmän kuin viisi viimeistä pysäkkiä jotka toimivat lähes kokonaan jättöpysäkkeinä eikä niiltä tule enää uusia matkustajia kyytiin, tällaisille pysäkeille on rahanhaaskausta asentaa mitään näyttöjä. Tässä muutama esimerkki:

h20: Isokaari-Katajaharjuntie
h21V: Vattuniemenkatu-Melkonkuja
h24: Seurasaarentie
h43: Perhekunnantie
h63: Paloheinäntie
h64: Yhdyskunnantie
h70,T,V: Kiertotähentie-Revontulentie-Suutarilantie-Lampputie
h81,B: Laivalahdenkaari-Suolakivenkatu
h85: Jollaksentie-Puuskaniementie
h96: Porslahdentie

----------


## hylje

Jättöpysäkin nyrkkisääntönä on pysäkkikatoksen puuttuminen. Kriteerit aikataulunäytölle ja katokselle ovat lähestulkoon samat.

Katokset eivät vain nykytilassa mahdu kaikkialle, joten ihan suora korrelointi ei ole järkevää. Milloin jalkakäytävä on ahdas ja milloin taloyhtiö ei halua katosta milloin mistäkin syystä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Helsingissä on paljon linjoja joilla on useita ns. jättöpysäkkejä ennen varsinaista päätepysäkkiä, joillakin linjoilla voi olla enemmän kuin viisi viimeistä pysäkkiä jotka toimivat lähes kokonaan jättöpysäkkeinä eikä niiltä tule enää uusia matkustajia kyytiin, tällaisille pysäkeille on rahanhaaskausta asentaa mitään näyttöjä. Tässä muutama esimerkki:
> 
> h20: Isokaari-Katajaharjuntie
> h21V: Vattuniemenkatu-Melkonkuja
> h24: Seurasaarentie
> h43: Perhekunnantie
> h63: Paloheinäntie
> h64: Yhdyskunnantie
> h70,T,V: Kiertotähentie-Revontulentie-Suutarilantie-Lampputie
> ...


Siinä on sitä järjenkäyttöä, paitsi h96 tapaksessa, jossa eteläpäästä löytyy 562:seen vaihtajia.



> Jättöpysäkin nyrkkisääntönä on pysäkkikatoksen puuttuminen. Kriteerit aikataulunäytölle ja katokselle ovat lähestulkoon samat.
> 
> Katokset eivät vain nykytilassa mahdu kaikkialle, joten ihan suora korrelointi ei ole järkevää. Milloin jalkakäytävä on ahdas ja milloin taloyhtiö ei halua katosta milloin mistäkin syystä.


Jättöpysäkit eivät muutenkaan useinkaan liity jättöpysäkkeihin, vaikka tilaa löytyykin. Ne voivat nimittäin liittyä myös lyhyeen odotusaikaan. Esim. Eläintarhan kohdalla oleva bussipysäkki sekä Kaisaniemen raitiopysäkki ovat paljon käytettyjä tolppia.

----------


## joboo

Alkaa 6.6 lähestyä ja h45:lle alkaa tulemaan HELMI näytöllisiä autoja. Onko kellään tietoa mitä kalustoa h45:lle on tulossa kun siellä ainakin ajaa HelB 617,9938 ja 9940 HELMI näytöllisä autoja.

----------


## joboo

Tuleeko nämä HELMI-näytölliset bussit siis kesäliikenteen alussaa eli 6.6 Ma vai sitten aikaisemmin?

----------


## joboo

Pitäjänmäen pysäkille (1525) on laitettu h39/A tuloajat ja poistettu h51 tuloaika näytöstä.

----------


## Nak

Leppävaaran asemalle on pysäkkikatoksiin ilmaantunut patterinäytot. Myös Turuntien pysäkeillä oli moiset. Miksihän?

----------


## Knightrider

> Leppävaaran asemalle on pysäkkikatoksiin ilmaantunut patterinäytot. Myös Turuntien pysäkeillä oli moiset. Miksihän?


Linjan 205 pysäkeille vai? Sehän olisi oiva HELMI-linja 14&18:n rinnalle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Linjan 205 pysäkeille vai?


205 ei aja Turuntietä vaan Turunväylää. Hieman joudun arvaamaan, mutta Nak viitannee Leppävaaran asemalla Turuntiellä sijaitsevaan pysäkkiin, ei Turuntien varren kaikkiin pysäkeihin.




> Sehän olisi oiva HELMI-linja 14&18:n rinnalle.


Miksi ne näytöt liittyisivät jotenkin Helmiin? Eiköhän kyseessä ole vain terminaalin infonäyttöjen järjestäminen melko halvalla tavalla.

----------


## Knightrider

> 205 ei aja Turuntietä vaan Turunväylää. Hieman joudun arvaamaan, mutta Nak viitannee Leppävaaran asemalla Turuntiellä sijaitsevaan pysäkkiin, ei Turuntien varren kaikkiin pysäkeihin.


Sekoitin linjan 290:iin, jolla tänään matkustin. Molemmat kulkevat Kamppi-Leppävaara-väliä, mutta 290 olikin se, joka kulkee pienenpiä teitä.



> Miksi ne näytöt liittyisivät jotenkin Helmiin? Eiköhän kyseessä ole vain terminaalin infonäyttöjen järjestäminen melko halvalla tavalla.


Jos pysäkkikatoksissa on patterinäytöt, olisi jollain tavalla järkevää laittaa HELMI sellaisille linjoille, eikä linjoille, joiden pysäkeillä ei ole näyttöjä. 205:n suurin osa pysäkeistä on jo patterinäytöillä varustettu. Koska olin sekoittanut 205:n kulkevan Turuntietä, luulin 205:n reitillä, eli "Turuntien pysäkeillä" sijaitsevan patterinäyttöjä sitä varten.

----------


## Nak

Siis kaikille asemalla olevile pysäkeille ja aseman kohdalla oleville turuntiellä. Niissä näkyi nyt vain kellonaika

----------


## aulis

> Siis kaikille asemalla olevile pysäkeille ja aseman kohdalla oleville turuntiellä. Niissä näkyi nyt vain kellonaika


Osa pysäkeistä on näyttänyt aikataulun mukaisia lähtöaikoja. Ainakin Turuntien pysäkki linjoille 52, 231 ja 510 Lintuvaaran-Hämevaaran suuntaan.

----------


## JT

> Osa pysäkeistä on näyttänyt aikataulun mukaisia lähtöaikoja. Ainakin Turuntien pysäkki linjoille 52, 231 ja 510 Lintuvaaran-Hämevaaran suuntaan.


 Eipä ne mitään reaaliaikaista tietoa näytäkään, koska toistaiseksi 550 on edelleen ainoa Espoossa kulkeva Helmi-linja.

----------


## zige94

> Jos pysäkkikatoksissa on patterinäytöt, olisi jollain tavalla järkevää laittaa HELMI sellaisille linjoille, eikä linjoille, joiden pysäkeillä ei ole näyttöjä.


Nykyään näyttää olevan aika vähän sellaisia pysäkkejä joiden kautta HELMI-linjat kulkee ja näyttö ei olisi. Esimerkiksi heti kun 54 lisättiin HELMIin ilmestyi myös sen pysäkeille patterinäytöt. Sama myös kaikilla h79:n pysäkeillä, tämän vuoden aikana ilmestyny kaikille sen linjan pysäkeille myös, sellaisillekkin jossa ei ole katosta ja vähän matkustajia.

----------


## chauffer

> Eipä ne mitään reaaliaikaista tietoa näytäkään, koska toistaiseksi 550 on edelleen ainoa Espoossa kulkeva Helmi-linja.


Väärin! Myös 506 on helmi-linja  :Laughing:

----------


## aulis

> Myös 506 on helmi-linja


Omasta mielestäni saisi lisätä myös linjat 503, 504 ja 505 HELMIin, tökkii niiden kaikkien kulku niin pahasti Helsingin puolella.

----------


## wade

> Omasta mielestäni saisi lisätä myös linjat 503, 504 ja 505 HELMIin, tökkii niiden kaikkien kulku niin pahasti Helsingin puolella.


503:n saisi lisätä jo sen takia, että h53 on HELMI-linja. Ja h53 sentään liikkuu pelkästään ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella - vähän erikoista, että periaatteessa saman linjan ruuhkaversio ei siis ole HELMIssä.

----------


## JT

> 503:n saisi lisätä jo sen takia, että h53 on HELMI-linja. Ja h53 sentään liikkuu pelkästään ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella - vähän erikoista, että periaatteessa saman linjan ruuhkaversio ei siis ole HELMIssä.


 H53 lisättiin Helmiin sen takia, koska linjaa ajettiin ainakin alussa H75:n ruuhka-autoilla, joissa Helmi-laitteet olivat. Nykyään autot saattavat tulla joltain muulta linjalta, en ole niin tarkkaan seurannut.

----------


## aulis

Mutta eikös se HELMIn korvaava systeemi tule jo muutaman vuoden kuluessa kaikille linjoille koko HSL-alueella, ainakin niin on lupailtu.

----------


## Koala

> Mutta eikös se HELMIn korvaava systeemi tule jo muutaman vuoden kuluessa kaikille linjoille koko HSL-alueella, ainakin niin on lupailtu.


Sitä maagista 2014 on jauhettu jo kyllästymiseen asti, uskoo ken tahtoo  :Wink:

----------


## Knightrider

> Nykyään näyttää olevan aika vähän sellaisia pysäkkejä joiden kautta HELMI-linjat kulkee ja näyttö ei olisi. Esimerkiksi heti kun 54 lisättiin HELMIin ilmestyi myös sen pysäkeille patterinäytöt. Sama myös kaikilla h79:n pysäkeillä, tämän vuoden aikana ilmestyny kaikille sen linjan pysäkeille myös, sellaisillekkin jossa ei ole katosta ja vähän matkustajia.


 54:n pysäkeillä ei ole vielä HELMI-näyttöjä. Ainakaan muutama päivä sitten mm. pysäkeillä4275, 4283, 4288 ei ollut HELMI-näyttöjä. Enkä ole nähnyt millään muullakaan pysäkillä, jolla ei kulkisi 78-helmilinja.



> Omasta mielestäni saisi lisätä myös linjat 503, 504 ja 505 HELMIin, tökkii niiden kaikkien kulku niin pahasti Helsingin puolella.


Ehdottomasti, esim. 505:llä on Kalasatamassa niin vähän vara-aikaa, että saapuu sinne usein yli 10 min myöhässä. Olisi Junatien pysäkillä kiva tietää, että kauanko vielä. Sama juttu edelleen myös mm. 518, 519/A, 520 -linjoilla, varsinkin 519A. Ennen oli 15 min myöhässä, nykyään on "vain" n. 10 min. Ainakin Malmi-Itäkeskus ruuhkassa.

Tajuaako HELMI, jos lähtöpysäkiltä on 5 min pysäkille X, bussin aikataulunmukainen lähtöaika on lähtöpysäkiltä 15.05 että jos bussi ilmoittaa 15.04 olevansa vielä 10 minuutin päässä 1. pysäkiltä (ajamassa edellistä linjasivua) niin pysäkille X kuluu vielä vähintään 15 min?

Täytyykö korvaavan järjestelmän saapuessa aloittaa alusta vai laitetaanko korvaavaa systeemiä niihin autoihin, joissa ei ole HELMIäkään? (Lopputuloksena kaikissa autoissa jompi kumpi, sitten vasta HELMI korvattaisiin kokonaan) Ja molempien tietojen näyttäminen sujuu kuten nytkin, esim. Omista lähdöistä?

----------


## vko

> Tajuaako HELMI, jos [bussi ei ehdi lähtöönsä]?


Tajuaa. Ainakin netissä olevissa Helmi-aikatauluissa tämä tilanne on huomioitu, en ole seurannut pysäkkinäyttöjä tältä osin.

----------


## aki

Ei varsinaisesti liity Helmiin mutta sähköiseen informaatioon kuitenkin, tänään ajoin linjalla v62 Tikkurilasta Mellunmäkeen ja useille pysäkeille linjan varrella oli asennettu patterinäyttöjä, niitä oli ainakin Hakkilassa Tikkurilantiellä, Jokiniementiellä, Vaaralassa Hakunilantiellä, Rajakylässä Maratontiellä ja Länsimäentiellä Keihästien pysäkillä(Länsimäen suuntaan) näyttöjä oli uudenmallisissa lasi -sekä vanhanmallisissa umpikatoksissa. Ihmettelen kyllä miksi noita näyttöjä ylipäänsä Vantaalle asennetaan kun yksikään linja ei kuulu helmiin, eli nuo näytöt eivät anna yhtään enempää infoa kuin paperinen pysäkkiaikataulu!

----------


## Samppa

> Ei varsinaisesti liity Helmiin mutta sähköiseen informaatioon kuitenkin, tänään ajoin linjalla v62 Tikkurilasta Mellunmäkeen...


Ajoitko vai matkustitko? Mielestäni aiheutuu turhaa sekaannusta, kun jotkut kirjoittavat ajamisesta vaikkei ratin takana olekaan istuttu.

----------


## aki

> Ajoitko vai matkustitko? Mielestäni aiheutuu turhaa sekaannusta, kun jotkut kirjoittavat ajamisesta vaikkei ratin takana olekaan istuttu.


Matkustin kyseisellä linjalla, en siis ollut ratin takana, onko tuolla nyt niin kovasti merkitystä koska kirjoitukseni koski havaitsemiani patterinäyttöjä, se nyt on kai yhdentekevää huomasinko näytöt ratin takaa vai matkustamosta!

----------


## joboo

voi olla sen takia kun linjat v61,519 ja 615 ovat laajentumassa helmiin. ?

----------


## wade

> voi olla sen takia kun linjat v61,519 ja 615 ovat laajentumassa helmiin. ?


Onkä tämä oikeasti tapahtumassa? Olenkin ihmetellyt kun v61:n autoissa on näkynyt HELMI-laitteita.

----------


## joboo

> Onkä tämä oikeasti tapahtumassa? Olenkin ihmetellyt kun v61:n autoissa on näkynyt HELMI-laitteita.


http://http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/telematiikka.html
Noin tuolla lukee.
Helmin laajennus linjoille v61, 519 ja 615 on meneillään.

----------


## aki

> voi olla sen takia kun linjat v61,519 ja 615 ovat laajentumassa helmiin. ?


Joo mutta v62:n reitti ei ole miltään osin yhteneväinen noiden linjojen kanssa joten en oikein usko että se siitäkään johtuu, v62:lla käytetään aivan eri kalustoakin kuin v61:lla eli sekään ei voi olla syy.

----------


## Miccoz

> Ei varsinaisesti liity Helmiin mutta sähköiseen informaatioon kuitenkin, tänään ajoin linjalla v62 Tikkurilasta Mellunmäkeen ja useille pysäkeille linjan varrella oli asennettu patterinäyttöjä, niitä oli ainakin Hakkilassa Tikkurilantiellä, Jokiniementiellä, Vaaralassa Hakunilantiellä, Rajakylässä Maratontiellä ja Länsimäentiellä Keihästien pysäkillä(Länsimäen suuntaan) näyttöjä oli uudenmallisissa lasi -sekä vanhanmallisissa umpikatoksissa. Ihmettelen kyllä miksi noita näyttöjä ylipäänsä Vantaalle asennetaan kun yksikään linja ei kuulu helmiin, eli nuo näytöt eivät anna yhtään enempää infoa kuin paperinen pysäkkiaikataulu!


Vastaavia patteriaikataulunäyttöjä löytynee ympäri Vantaata, mm. Havukoskelta linjojen v54, v70, v87, v77, s732, s734 ja s973 käyttämiltä pysäkeiltä. Ei liittyne mitenkään Helmin laajennukseen. Nopeammin tuosta näkee milloin seuraava bussi tulee, kuin seinäaikataulusta tihrustamalla.

----------


## aki

> Vastaavia patteriaikataulunäyttöjä löytynee ympäri Vantaata, mm. Havukoskelta linjojen v54, v70, v87, v77, s732, s734 ja s973 käyttämiltä pysäkeiltä. Ei liittyne mitenkään Helmin laajennukseen. Nopeammin tuosta näkee milloin seuraava bussi tulee, kuin seinäaikataulusta tihrustamalla.


Ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa jos pysäkkiä käyttää vain yksi linja eikä näytössä olevat linjat vaihdu, näkee seuraavan bussin saapumisajan nopeammin kuin perinteisestä aikataulusta, jos taas pysäkkiä käyttää useampi linja niin silloin kuluu aikaa kun joutuu odottamaan että oman linjan saapumisaika ilmestyy näytölle, ja kun se ilmoitettu saapumisaika perustuu vain arvioon niin noiden näyttöjen informaatioarvo helmittömillä linjoilla on aika olematon.

----------


## Miccoz

> Ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa jos pysäkkiä käyttää vain yksi linja eikä näytössä olevat linjat vaihdu, näkee seuraavan bussin saapumisajan nopeammin kuin perinteisestä aikataulusta, jos taas pysäkkiä käyttää useampi linja niin silloin kuluu aikaa kun joutuu odottamaan että oman linjan saapumisaika ilmestyy näytölle, ja kun se ilmoitettu saapumisaika perustuu vain arvioon niin noiden näyttöjen informaatioarvo helmittömillä linjoilla on aika olematon.


Eikös tuon näyttämä aika ole sama kuin paperiversion, eli arvioitu ohitusaika, eli sinänsä hyöty on sama sisällöllisesti. Tuo aika jota pitää kunnes oma linja putkahtaa odottaa on kyllä joskus tuskallisen pitkä. Kolmella linjalla se on vielä siedettävä, mutta sitä useammalla toivoisi että vaihtonopeus olisi suurempi.
Ja näkeehän tuon menemättä katokseen tihrustamaan pientä tekstiä, joka usein on vielä sotkettu lukukelvottomaksi.

Mutta onneksi pysäkeille, joita käyttää useampi linja on tuotu isompia näyttöjä, joista näkee kymmenkunta seuraavaa saapuvaa bussia, mm. toiselta Koivukylän aseman bussipysäkiltä löytyy tälläinen.

----------


## aki

> Ja näkeehän tuon menemättä katokseen tihrustamaan pientä tekstiä, joka usein on vielä sotkettu lukukelvottomaksi.


Mitenkä näet sen näytön tekstin katoksen ulkopuolelta kun ne näytöt on katoksen sisäpuolella korkealla katonrajassa? Sellaisille pysäkeille joilla pysähtyy useita eri linjoja on toimivampi ratkaisu suurempi näyttö joka näyttää samanaikaisesti useita seuraavaksi saapuvia vuoroja, tällaisia näyttöjä löytyy mm. Hakunilan ostoskeskuksen ja Myyrmannin pysäkeiltä sekä useiden kauppakeskusten auloista.

----------


## Miccoz

> Mitenkä näet sen näytön tekstin katoksen ulkopuolelta kun ne näytöt on katoksen sisäpuolella korkealla katonrajassa?


Yleensä näyttö on katoksen "etureunassa", eli siinä reunassa mistä suunnasta bussi tulee. Joten sen näkee ihan hyvin kun seisoo katoksen ulkopuolella, katoksen "jälkeen", siellä mihin bussin etuovet tulevat kun se pysähtyy pysäkille, tai siitä taaempana. Tuohan tietysti riippuu paljon katoksen sijoittelusta pysäkillä.

----------


## joboo

Myös 620(N) näyttää olevan myös HELMESSÄ

----------


## aki

> Myös 620(N) näyttää olevan myös HELMESSÄ


Oikeastihan linjaa 620 ei ole, on vain linja 620N, mitähän hyötyä helmistä on tuolla yölinjalla kun muuta liikennettä ei juuri ole tiellä ja taitaa suurin osa valoistakin olla vilkulla yöaikaan :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Oikeastihan linjaa 620 ei ole, on vain linja 620N, mitähän hyötyä helmistä on tuolla yölinjalla kun muuta liikennettä ei juuri ole tiellä ja taitaa suurin osa valoistakin olla vilkulla yöaikaan


ehkä se matkustajainformaatio osuus  :Wink:

----------


## Tonttu18

HELMI toimi myös tänään linjalla 520, autona 31x Scania Ikarus E94F.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> ehkä se matkustajainformaatio osuus


Tarkoittaisiko tämä, että lentoasemallakin nykyään jo jostain löytyy tieto, että 620N on olemassa? Vuosi sitten tulin Vantaalle koneella n. yhden aikaan yöllä. En silloin edes muistanut koko tätä 620N-linjamuutosta. Katselin kentällä paperiaikatauluja, eikä missään kerrottu 620N:stä mitään, vain 615:stä. Ulkona pysäkillä oli infonäytöt (ovatko ne ihan Helmi-näyttöjä; ainakin näyttävät niiltä), ja ne näyttivät vain 61:tä. Great. Kaiken tarjolla olevan informaation perusteella asemalta ei siis menisi yhtään bussia Helsinkiin. Ja siihen aikaan, kun lentoasemalla ei edes ole ketään, jolta kysyä. Ulkomaalaisparat. Reittiopas kännykästä onneksi sen antoi, ja pystyin parille muullekin T2:n pysäkillä vinkkaamaan, että kyllä sieltä kohta bussi tulee.

----------


## Nak

> Tarkoittaisiko tämä, että lentoasemallakin nykyään jo jostain löytyy tieto, että 620N on olemassa? Vuosi sitten tulin Vantaalle koneella n. yhden aikaan yöllä. En silloin edes muistanut koko tätä 620N-linjamuutosta. Katselin kentällä paperiaikatauluja, eikä missään kerrottu 620N:stä mitään, vain 615:stä. Ulkona pysäkillä oli infonäytöt (ovatko ne ihan Helmi-näyttöjä; ainakin näyttävät niiltä), ja ne näyttivät vain 61:tä. Great. Kaiken tarjolla olevan informaation perusteella asemalta ei siis menisi yhtään bussia Helsinkiin. Ja siihen aikaan, kun lentoasemalla ei edes ole ketään, jolta kysyä. Ulkomaalaisparat. Reittiopas kännykästä onneksi sen antoi, ja pystyin parille muullekin T2:n pysäkillä vinkkaamaan, että kyllä sieltä kohta bussi tulee.


Siitä en tiedä, että onko linjaa "olemassa" vieläkään  :Wink:  Mutta ainakin pysäkkien nimet näkyy matkustamon pysäkkinäytössä  :Laughing:

----------


## wade

> Tarkoittaisiko tämä, että lentoasemallakin nykyään jo jostain löytyy tieto, että 620N on olemassa? - - [P]ystyin parille muullekin T2:n pysäkillä vinkkaamaan, että kyllä sieltä kohta bussi tulee.


T2:n pysäkkien liuskoja saa tosiaan ihmetellä vähän väliä, mm. v67:nkin liuskat sieltä edelleen löytyvät. T1:llä on kyllä ollut 620N:n aloittamisesta asti ainakin linjan aikataulut aikataulunäytöllä. Liuskasta en osaa sanoa, koska en juuri nyt muista, onko T1:llä 620N-liuskaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

Näyttäisi muuten olevan nuo 519(A) ja 520 ainakin HELMI:ssä. Tänään aamulla Malmin aseman terminaalin näyttö näytti tähteä ajan perässä, ja seurailin sitä niin aika vaihtui muutaman kerran ja lopulta tuli paikalla näytön näyttämään aikaan. Liikennevaloetuuksista en tiedä sitten miten toimii, en sitä oikein seurannut.

----------


## zige94

> Näyttäisi muuten olevan nuo 519(A) ja 520 ainakin HELMI:ssä. Tänään aamulla Malmin aseman terminaalin näyttö näytti tähteä ajan perässä, ja seurailin sitä niin aika vaihtui muutaman kerran ja lopulta tuli paikalla näytön näyttämään aikaan. Liikennevaloetuuksista en tiedä sitten miten toimii, en sitä oikein seurannut.


HelB 310 oli tänään linjalla 520 ja ainakin Helsingin puolella sai kaikissa risteyksissä missä oli HELMI -järjestelmä asennettu, niin liikennevaloetuudet. Sitä matkustainformaatio näyttöä ei kuitenkaan noissa busseissa ollut. Katsoin myös taakse, että näkyykö muita busseja, mutta ei näkynyt, joten kyllä se tuo auto ne etuudet antoi...

----------


## chauffer

> HelB 310 oli tänään linjalla 520 ja ainakin Helsingin puolella sai kaikissa risteyksissä missä oli HELMI -järjestelmä asennettu, niin liikennevaloetuudet. Sitä matkustainformaatio näyttöä ei kuitenkaan noissa busseissa ollut. Katsoin myös taakse, että näkyykö muita busseja, mutta ei näkynyt, joten kyllä se tuo auto ne etuudet antoi...


Jos autossa on helmi niin aina myös matkustamon etuosassa on pysäkkinäyttö eli matkustajainformaatio. Ja sanoit että sitä matkustajainformaatiota ei noissa autoissa ollut, vaikka olit vain 310:n kyydissä?Mistä tiedät että sai nuo etuudet?  :Wink:

----------


## Miska

> Jos autossa on helmi niin aina myös matkustamon etuosassa on pysäkkinäyttö eli matkustajainformaatio. Ja sanoit että sitä matkustajainformaatiota ei noissa autoissa ollut, vaikka olit vain 310:n kyydissä?Mistä tiedät että sai nuo etuudet?


HelB:llä on lentokenttälinjoilla ajossa useita autoja, joissa on Helmi-laite, muttei pysäkkinäyttöä. Näytötkin näihin autoihin asennetaan, jahka tehtaalta saapuvat. Myös Jokerin "lisänumeroissa" eli Nobinan autoissa 690 - 695 on käsittääkseni vain pelkkä Helmi-laite, muttei pysäkkinäyttöjä.

----------


## zige94

> Jos autossa on helmi niin aina myös matkustamon etuosassa on pysäkkinäyttö eli matkustajainformaatio. Ja sanoit että sitä matkustajainformaatiota ei noissa autoissa ollut, vaikka olit vain 310:n kyydissä?Mistä tiedät että sai nuo etuudet?


Todella monissa valoissa vilkkui se piene LED-valo siinä punaisen alla. Siitä huomasin. Esimerkiksi juuri Kehä1:n Malmin ramppi Itäkeskuksesta tullessa, myös juuri ennen Malmin aseman terminaalille käännyttäessä, sitä ennen kahdessa risteyksessä (Vilppulantien ja Malmin asematien). Itiksessä päin en huomannut missään vilkuttavan, ei tainnut olla edes koko valoja siellä, tai sitten en vain huomannut. On se aika erikoista että vilkuttaa, jos ei laitteistoa ole... Ja 309:llä olen huomannut saman, ja siis olen ollut sen kyydissä, ei näkynyt matkustajainformaatio-näyttö. Jostain kumman syystä kuitenkin Malmin aseman terminaalinkin näyttö (se joka näkyy matkustajille junasta tultaessa) näyttää tähteä joidenkin 519(A) ja 520:n vuorojen perässä, samoin esimerkiksi HELMI-linjojen h73, h78, h70T(70). h76A/B:ssä ei näytä, eikä myöskään niille kalustoille joilla ei ole HELMI-laitteistoja.

----------


## wade

h20N saatiin myös HELMIin maanantaina tuon reittimuutoksen myötä. Onko 512K HELMIssä? h54B:hän ehdittiin HELMIin liittää muutama kuukausi ennen 512K:lla korvaamista.

----------


## wade

> Onko 512K HELMIssä? h54B:hän ehdittiin HELMIin liittää muutama kuukausi ennen 512K:lla korvaamista.


On se 512K:kin siellä näköjään.

----------


## zige94

> Jos autossa on helmi niin aina myös matkustamon etuosassa on pysäkkinäyttö eli matkustajainformaatio. Ja sanoit että sitä matkustajainformaatiota ei noissa autoissa ollut, vaikka olit vain 310:n kyydissä?Mistä tiedät että sai nuo etuudet?


http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HKL/358/main.asp <---tuosta linkistä myös huomaa että ainakin osissa 519:n autoista ON HELMI-laitteet. Ei se muuten näkyisi edes tuossa listassa...  :Smile:  Ja jos autossa on HELMI-laitteet niin kyllä se ne liikennevaloetuudet saa. Mutta yksi kysymys on tosiaan se, että miksi esimerkiksi 309:stä ja 310:sta puuttuu se matkustajainformatio-näyttö, kun autoissa kuitenkin näyttäisi HELMI-laitteet olevan.

----------


## joboo

> On se 512K:kin siellä näköjään.


Varmaan sen takia että se käyttää samaa kalustoa kun 54B?

----------


## chauffer

> http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HKL/358/main.asp <---tuosta linkistä myös huomaa että ainakin osissa 519:n autoista ON HELMI-laitteet. Ei se muuten näkyisi edes tuossa listassa...  Ja jos autossa on HELMI-laitteet niin kyllä se ne liikennevaloetuudet saa.


Edellyttäen että laitteessa on oikeat vuoronumerot päivitettynä ja kuljettaja on osannut sen käynnistää oikealle linjalle/vuorolle  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Mutta yksi kysymys on tosiaan se, että miksi esimerkiksi 309:stä ja 310:sta puuttuu se matkustajainformatio-näyttö, kun autoissa kuitenkin näyttäisi HELMI-laitteet olevan.





> HelB:llä on lentokenttälinjoilla ajossa useita autoja, joissa on Helmi-laite, muttei pysäkkinäyttöä. Näytötkin näihin autoihin asennetaan, jahka tehtaalta saapuvat. Myös Jokerin "lisänumeroissa" eli Nobinan autoissa 690 - 695 on käsittääkseni vain pelkkä Helmi-laite, muttei pysäkkinäyttöjä.


Tuossahan Miska juuri vastasi tuohon kysymykseen muutamaa vastausta aiemmin. Jokerin lisänumeroissa ei tosiaan ole (vieläkään) matkustamon pysäkkinäyttöjä lainkaan.


En tiedä sopiiko juuri tähän ketjuun, mutta PL:n uusissa Irisbusseissa on sisällä oleva linjanumeronäyttö niin iso, että siihen mahtuu myös määränpää. Eilen huomasin tämän autossa 764 jossa oli 19 Tuomarilan asema ja sama ruotsiksi. Myös Westendin GD:ssä 58 oli samankokoinen näyttö sisällä, mutta tässä oli vain linjanumero

----------


## zige94

> Tuossahan Miska juuri vastasi tuohon kysymykseen muutamaa vastausta aiemmin. Jokerin lisänumeroissa ei tosiaan ole (vieläkään) matkustamon pysäkkinäyttöjä lainkaan.


No niinpä näkyykin... Miten olen missannut tuon vastauksen... Mutta siis, miten esimerkiksi #1131 ja vastaavat mallit, tuleeko samanlaiset kuin esim. #1111 eli sinne eteenyläosaan "lasin" taakse, noissahan on jo jotkin näytöt valmiina, jossa tällä hetkellä näkyy vain linjanumero. Vai ovatko nuo juuri HELMI-näytöt, samallatavalla kuin oli esim. 1109-1114 linjalla 54 ennenkuin HELMI-laitteisto saatiin asennettua? Niissäkin näkyi aluksi VAIN linjanumero, ja se STOP-teksti vaihtuen. Sekava viesti, mutta toivottavasti ymmärrätte mitä tarkoitan  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> No niinpä näkyykin... Miten olen missannut tuon vastauksen... Mutta siis, miten esimerkiksi #1131 ja vastaavat mallit, tuleeko samanlaiset kuin esim. #1111 eli sinne eteenyläosaan "lasin" taakse, noissahan on jo jotkin näytöt valmiina, jossa tällä hetkellä näkyy vain linjanumero. Vai ovatko nuo juuri HELMI-näytöt, samallatavalla kuin oli esim. 1109-1114 linjalla 54 ennenkuin HELMI-laitteisto saatiin asennettua? Niissäkin näkyi aluksi VAIN linjanumero, ja se STOP-teksti vaihtuen. Sekava viesti, mutta toivottavasti ymmärrätte mitä tarkoitan


Se on juuri se helminäyttö eli matkustamoinformaatio.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

Wanhempiin kuten Helb 310 jne. voisin veikata että tulee se kaksirivinen led-näyttö jota on esim. Nobinan lauttasaaren säffleissä ja suuressa osassa muitakin busseja. Näitä ei Miskan mukaan ilmeisesti ole tehtaalta vielä saatu?

----------


## chauffer

> Wanhempiin kuten Helb 310 jne. voisin veikata että tulee se kaksirivinen led-näyttö jota on esim. Nobinan lauttasaaren säffleissä ja suuressa osassa muitakin busseja. Näitä ei Miskan mukaan ilmeisesti ole tehtaalta vielä saatu?


Meillä moniin uudempiinkin otettu näyttöjä esim. poistetuista kaasu Säffleistä...  :Laughing:

----------


## Tonttu18

> Meillä moniin uudempiinkin otettu näyttöjä esim. poistetuista kaasu Säffleistä...


"Pelikoneet" on muuten 21x-227 Säffleissä korvattu kaksirivisillä led-näytöillä. En tiedä mihin ne vanhat näytöt sitten hävisivät, kun niitä ei ole asennettu vanhoihin autoihin.

----------


## zige94

> Se on juuri se helminäyttö eli matkustamoinformaatio.


Selvä  :Very Happy:  Eli selventäisitkö vielä, mitkä sitten noista puuttuu. Vuorot järjestelmästä? Tarkoitan siis juuri noita uusia Scaloja  :Smile:  Ne eivät nimittäin näytä saavan liikennevaloetuuksia, eikä näy pysäkkinäytöissä/netissä.

----------


## joboo

Kun tässä vihdintiellä on yhessä kohtaa helmi valot mutta en ole koskaa nähnyt sen vilkkuvan vai onko bussi tosissaa aina ajoissa?

----------


## Koala

> Selvä  Eli selventäisitkö vielä, mitkä sitten noista puuttuu. Vuorot järjestelmästä? Tarkoitan siis juuri noita uusia Scaloja  Ne eivät nimittäin näytä saavan liikennevaloetuuksia, eikä näy pysäkkinäytöissä/netissä.


Siis niissä on näyttö valmiina matkustajainformaatiota varten mutta itse HELMI-ajoneuvolaitetta ei ole asennettu.

----------


## chauffer

> Kun tässä vihdintiellä on yhessä kohtaa helmi valot mutta en ole koskaa nähnyt sen vilkkuvan vai onko bussi tosissaa aina ajoissa?


Bussin ajoissa oleminen ei vaikuta siihen valon vilkkumiseen  :Laughing:  Siinä tolpassa oleva vilkkuvalo voi olla epäkunnossa, niitäkin joskus sattuu olemaan..  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 6:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 6:56 ----------




> Siis niissä on näyttö valmiina matkustajainformaatiota varten mutta itse HELMI-ajoneuvolaitetta ei ole asennettu.


siinä tuli Zigelle vastaus puolestani  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 6:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 6:56 ----------




> "Pelikoneet" on muuten 21x-227 Säffleissä korvattu kaksirivisillä led-näytöillä. En tiedä mihin ne vanhat näytöt sitten hävisivät, kun niitä ei ole asennettu vanhoihin autoihin.


juuri edellä laitoin että niitä on muissa autoissa, numeroita en nyt muista...

----------


## Tuomas

> Mutta yksi kysymys on tosiaan se, että miksi esimerkiksi 309:stä ja 310:sta puuttuu se matkustajainformatio-näyttö, kun autoissa kuitenkin näyttäisi HELMI-laitteet olevan.


Eikös nämä ole niitä ScaLoja, joilla aikanaan ajettiin linjalla 550? Niissä Helmi-laitteet oli "sisäänrakennettu" kojetaulusta löytyvään ajotietokoneeseen, samaan tapaan kuin Säffleissä. En kylläkään muista, oliko niissä silloin matkustajainformaationäyttöjä, ja jos oli, niin missä vaiheessa ne ovat hävinneet.

----------


## Miska

> Eikös nämä ole niitä ScaLoja, joilla aikanaan ajettiin linjalla 550? Niissä Helmi-laitteet oli "sisäänrakennettu" kojetaulusta löytyvään ajotietokoneeseen, samaan tapaan kuin Säffleissä. En kylläkään muista, oliko niissä silloin matkustajainformaationäyttöjä, ja jos oli, niin missä vaiheessa ne ovat hävinneet.


Eikös 550:lle tulleet uutena autot 301 ja 302, olisiko ollut myös 303? Muut HKL-Bussiliikenteen 3xx-Scaniat taisivat tulla Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Lahdenväylän seutulinjoille.

----------


## chauffer

> Eikös 550:lle tulleet uutena autot 301 ja 302, olisiko ollut myös 303? Muut HKL-Bussiliikenteen 3xx-Scaniat taisivat tulla Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Lahdenväylän seutulinjoille.


Kaikissa 3xx-Scaloissa lienee tuo sama integroitu helminäyttö(kuljettajalle) kuin kaasu-Säffleissä...  :Wink:  Samassa laitteessa myös esim. matkustamon lämmön säädöt(Scala) ja kaikki informaatio, mm. tihkuajastimen viiveen näyttö(Scala,ei Säffle) ja kaikki vika ilmoitukset ym. samassa laitteessa  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Kaikissa 3xx-Scaloissa lienee tuo sama integroitu helminäyttö(kuljettajalle) kuin kaasu-Säffleissä...  Samassa laitteessa myös esim. matkustamon lämmön säädöt(Scala) ja kaikki informaatio, mm. tihkuajastimen viiveen näyttö(Scala,ei Säffle) ja kaikki vika ilmoitukset ym. samassa laitteessa


Itsellä taas on muistikuva, että 2xx Scaloissa oli lähes kaikissa tuo, ainakin niissä pikkupyöräisissä. ja sitten vain 301-302 (ehkä myös se 303) oli sillä näytöllä ja helmellä varustettu. Matkustamossa pysäkkinäyttönä oli samanlainen wanha yksirivinen lcd-näyttö kun ratikoissa on, näin ainakin auto 301 joka oli joskus vakiona linjalla h23. Helb 310:sta on muistikuva linjoilta 452 ja 453 ja muistaisin että niissä ei tuota thoreb-näyttöä ollut lainkaan?

----------


## vko

> Kaikissa 3xx-Scaloissa lienee tuo sama integroitu helminäyttö(kuljettajalle) kuin kaasu-Säffleissä...  Samassa laitteessa myös esim. matkustamon lämmön säädöt(Scala) ja kaikki informaatio, mm. tihkuajastimen viiveen näyttö(Scala,ei Säffle) ja kaikki vika ilmoitukset ym. samassa laitteessa





> Itsellä taas on muistikuva, että 2xx Scaloissa oli lähes kaikissa tuo, ainakin niissä pikkupyöräisissä. ja sitten vain 301-302 (ehkä myös se 303) oli sillä näytöllä ja helmellä varustettu. Matkustamossa pysäkkinäyttönä oli samanlainen wanha yksirivinen lcd-näyttö kun ratikoissa on, näin ainakin auto 301 joka oli joskus vakiona linjalla h23. Helb 310:sta on muistikuva linjoilta 452 ja 453 ja muistaisin että niissä ei tuota thoreb-näyttöä ollut lainkaan?


HelBin 200-300 -sarjan Scaloissa (kuin myös kaikissa kaasu-Säffleissä) on ajoneuvotietokoneen näyttö ja näppäimistö, joiden avulla pystyy tekemään erinäisiä chaufferin mainitsemia auton väylän ohjaamia asioita. Autoissa 301 ja 302 (kuin myös kaasu-Säffleissä) tähän on lisätty myös Helmi-järjestelmän ohjaus. Sekä auton väylä, että Helmi-järjestelmä, kun ovat saman valmistajan (Thoreb), kävi se edellisvuosina perin näppärästi näin.

310 tosiaan oli uutena (ja myöhemminkin?) 452/453-paketissa, sattuipa nimittäin olemaan ensimmäinen Scala jolla itse jouduin ajamaan...

----------


## joboo

Helb 910:ssä näkyi vain suomeksi pysäkin nimet.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Helb 910:ssä näkyi vain suomeksi pysäkin nimet.


Näin on, tai joskus osa tulee ruotsiksi samalla rivillä.

----------


## chauffer

> "Pelikoneet" on muuten 21x-227 Säffleissä korvattu kaksirivisillä led-näytöillä. En tiedä mihin ne vanhat näytöt sitten hävisivät, kun niitä ei ole asennettu vanhoihin autoihin.


Kyllä niitä on vanhoissa, niinkuin edellä jo mainitsin. Tänään 9.9. ajoin Helb 50:llä, mm. tässä on Säfflestä otettu helmin matkustamonäyttö  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Kyllä niitä on vanhoissa, niinkuin edellä jo mainitsin. Tänään 9.9. ajoin Helb 50:llä, mm. tässä on Säfflestä otettu helmin matkustamonäyttö


Eikös Helb 50:ssä ole ollut Helmi-laite jo niin kauan, että pelikonemalli oli silloin hienointa mitä sai  :Very Happy:  Löytyyhän pelikone muualtakin esim. Nobinat 620-623 ja 705-707 on tällä pelikoneella

----------


## chauffer

> Eikös Helb 50:ssä ole ollut Helmi-laite jo niin kauan, että pelikonemalli oli silloin hienointa mitä sai  Löytyyhän pelikone muualtakin esim. Nobinat 620-623 ja 705-707 on tällä pelikoneella


No voin kertoa että ei. Kuljettajalla kuitenkin tuo Thorebin uudempi versio eli toki saman kokoinen näyttö kuin Säffleissä mutta ei integroituna. Eli ei edes se mikä -98-99 Carruksissa, litteä laite kuljettajalle erillisellä näppäimistöllä. Niissäkin sentään led-näyttö matkustamossa...  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> No voin kertoa että ei. Kuljettajalla kuitenkin tuo Thorebin uudempi versio eli toki saman kokoinen näyttö kuin Säffleissä mutta ei integroituna. Eli ei edes se mikä -98-99 Carruksissa, litteä laite kuljettajalle erillisellä näppäimistöllä. Niissäkin sentään led-näyttö matkustamossa...


Mutta ei kuitenkaan se isompi näyttö jossa napit erillään? 

Tuli mieleen vielä että Pohjolan liikenteelläkin on aika monessa autossa tuo pelikone-näyttö. mm. 05 8700LE:ssä ja Scaloissa

----------


## chauffer

> Mutta ei kuitenkaan se isompi näyttö jossa napit erillään? 
> 
> Tuli mieleen vielä että Pohjolan liikenteelläkin on aika monessa autossa tuo pelikone-näyttö. mm. 05 8700LE:ssä ja Scaloissa


Eikun saman kokoinen kuin 8700:sten integroitu, napit samassa paketissa. Meillä Helbillä ei tuota pelikonetta ole ollut alkuperäisenä missään muissa kuin Säffleissä...

----------


## chauffer

> Kyllä niitä on vanhoissa, niinkuin edellä jo mainitsin. Tänään 9.9. ajoin Helb 50:llä, mm. tässä on Säfflestä otettu helmin matkustamonäyttö


Myös Helb 820:ssä pelikone näyttö matkustamoon  :Laughing:

----------


## Koala

> Myös Helb 820:ssä pelikone näyttö matkustamoon


Se pelikone on kyllä näkyvyydeltään pohjanoteeraus.

----------


## joboo

> Helb 910:ssä näkyi vain suomeksi pysäkin nimet.


Ei ole vielläkään korjattu. Edelleen näkyy vain suomeksi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Eikös osalla Jokerin pysäkeistä (esim. Itäkeskus, Leppävaara, Westendinasema) ollut vielä jokin aika sitten Helmi-näytöt? Nyt niitä ei nimittäin enää ole, miksi ne poistettiin?

----------


## zige94

> Eikös osalla Jokerin pysäkeistä (esim. Itäkeskus, Leppävaara, Westendinasema) ollut vielä jokin aika sitten Helmi-näytöt? Nyt niitä ei nimittäin enää ole, miksi ne poistettiin?


Itäkeskuksesta on poistettu ainakin vuosi sitten jo. Mutta, kyllä ainakin Itäkeskuksessa oli ja muistaakseni Leppävaarassa.

----------


## zige94

Onko 415 muuten HELMI:ssä? Tuli vain mieleen kun käväisin eilen aamulla Pitäjanmäessä ja siellä Takkatien pysäkin "patterinäytöt" näytto 550:n jostain syystä 415:na Westendin suuntaan mentäessä, sama myös HELMI-linjojen sivuilla. Nyt siellä on Westendin suuntaan menevä 506:na.

----------


## Pera

> Onko 415 muuten HELMI:ssä? Tuli vain mieleen kun käväisin eilen aamulla Pitäjanmäessä ja siellä Takkatien pysäkin "patterinäytöt" näytto 550:n jostain syystä 415:na Westendin suuntaan mentäessä, sama myös HELMI-linjojen sivuilla. Nyt siellä on Westendin suuntaan menevä 506:na.


Noi näytöt ollu ihan sekaisin, mm. h20 Erottajalle on näytön mukaan linja 4415 määränpäänä Elielinaukio ja h20 Katajaharjun suuntaan on näytön mukaan 4451 määränpäänä Lentoasema :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Noi näytöt ollu ihan sekaisin, mm. h20 Erottajalle on näytön mukaan linja 4415 määränpäänä Elielinaukio ja h20 Katajaharjun suuntaan on näytön mukaan 4451 määränpäänä Lentoasema


Hei, kiitti kun muistutit. Noin se 415 oli merkittykkin, 4415!  :Smile:  Unohdin ton ekan nelosen tuosta. Sehän kiinnitti kaikkein eniten huomiotani.

----------


## wade

Itsekin olen tuota 4415:tä ihmetellyt - on tainnut viimeisen viikon aikana olla tosiaan HELMI-näytöissä ainakin linjojen h20, v61 ja 550 paikalla. Samasta syystä ei esimerkiksi täällä Maunula-pysäkillä näy 550:n arvioidut saapumisajat pysäkille, koska täällä on vielä samanlaiset näytöt kuin mitä aikanaan tehtiin raitiovaunupysäkeille (ei siis ne pienet patterikäyttöiset, joissa näkyisi kaikki pysäkiltä kulkevat HELMI-linjat).

----------


## joboo

Mikäs tässä Helmessä on vikana kun näytöiss lukee 4415 Lentoasema ja HELMI sivuilla ei näy esim. 39, 43 & 45 lähtöaikoja.

----------


## zige94

> Mikäs tässä Helmessä on vikana kun näytöiss lukee 4415 Lentoasema ja HELMI sivuilla ei näy esim. 39, 43 & 45 lähtöaikoja.


Tuostahan on ollut jo aikasemmin puhetta. Ei näy melkeinpä mitään muutakaan linjaa. Tänään ei ole toiminut oikein ollenkaan tuo.

----------


## 034

7.1. toimi pysäkkinäytöt Simonkadulla numerolta: 0232

----------


## Joonas Pio

HELMIn nettisivut toimivat nyt normaalisti, siellä näkyy kaikki linjat ja lähdöt, eikä sieltä löydy enää kummittelemasta tuota 4415/4451 -tunnusta.

----------


## zige94

> HELMIn nettisivut toimivat nyt normaalisti, siellä näkyy kaikki linjat ja lähdöt, eikä sieltä löydy enää kummittelemasta tuota 4415/4451 -tunnusta.


http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HK...0station&dir=2 <-Vilkaiseppa tarkkaan  :Wink:  Sama näkyy pysäkillä eli 550 Westendinasemalle näkyy jostain syystä vieläkin "4415 Lentoasema". Ajat kuitenkin täsmäävät Jokerin -aikoihin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HK...0station&dir=2 <-Vilkaiseppa tarkkaan  Sama näkyy pysäkillä eli 550 Westendinasemalle näkyy jostain syystä vieläkin "4415 Lentoasema". Ajat kuitenkin täsmäävät Jokerin -aikoihin.


Niinpä näkyy olevan... Kiitos täsmennyksestä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Niinpä näkyy olevan... Kiitos täsmennyksestä.


Tuollein se on näkynyt koko ajan  :Smile:  550 näkyy joka pysäkillä Westendin suuntaan 4415:na.. Joskushan ennenkuin 506 liitettiin HELMIin niin 550 Westendiin näkyi 506:na... Se ei missään vaiheessa (muistaakseni) näkynyt tuossa linjalistauksessa, mutta sitten kun tiettyjä pysäkkejä katto niin se kummitteli monellakin linjalla, nyt enään aina kummittelevalla 550:lla Westendiin..

----------


## 034

Viestin kirjoitushetkellä tilanne näyttää siltä että kummitteleva 4415 olisi poistunut.

----------


## Knightrider

Mekaanikonkadun pysäkki ei halunnut näyttää tietojaan:

----------


## joboo

> Viestin kirjoitushetkellä tilanne näyttää siltä että kummitteleva 4415 olisi poistunut.


Latokartanon pysäkillä 550:n tilalla on tuo 4415 Lentoasema.

----------


## Knightrider

Tänään sitten Malminkin näyttö hiukan temppuili..

----------


## 034

> Latokartanon pysäkillä 550:n tilalla on tuo 4415 Lentoasema.


Nyt vaikuttaisi sekin hävinneen. Selasin kaikki 550:n pysäkit  :Smile:  Ei näkynyt 4415 enään ollenkaan (14.1. klo n. 9.00)

----------


## aki

> Nyt vaikuttaisi sekin hävinneen. Selasin kaikki 550:n pysäkit  Ei näkynyt 4415 enään ollenkaan (14.1. klo n. 9.00)


Tässä vielä vartin uutinen aiheesta http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...teeri_selvisi/

----------


## zige94

Niinhän sitä luulisi että on korjattu... Sanottii että oli järjestelmävirhe ja se on korjattu ja Westendinasemalle menevät 550:t näkyy, MUTTA, monilla muilla pysäkeillä missä ei edes mene 550 niinkuin Malmin Asematiebtai Pukinmäen asema tai muita pysäkkejä muualla Helsingissä niin kummittelee jokin "550 Westendinasema ~ x " x tarkottaen minuuttia joka vaihtelee.

----------


## tohpeeri

Miksiköhän 503 ja 512K ovat hävinneet HELMI-aikatauluista?

----------


## zige94

> Miksiköhän 503 ja 512K ovat hävinneet HELMI-aikatauluista?


Onko 503:ssa muka HELMI käytössä? Mitä itae nyt muutamana päivänä työnmerkeissä niillä kulkenut niin en ole HELMI -laitteesta vilaustakaan nähnyt... Tarkoititko mahdollisesti 506:sta?

----------


## joboo

> Miksiköhän 503 ja 512K ovat hävinneet HELMI-aikatauluista?


503:lla ei ole HELMEÄ käytössä tietääkseni? Olen aina nähnyt sen kulkevan semmoisella kalustolla missä ei ole ole Helmeä.

----------


## Knightrider

h54:kin on kadonnut, vaikka helmi-busseilla ajetaan ja osalla pysäkeistäkin linjan busseja voi seurata patterinäytöistä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> h54:kin on kadonnut, vaikka helmi-busseilla ajetaan ja osalla pysäkeistäkin linjan busseja voi seurata patterinäytöistä.


Linja h54 ei näy siellä tällä hetkellä siksi, koska sitä ei liikennöidä viikonloppuisin. Eivätkä näy samasta syystä myöskään 1/1A tai 506.

----------


## zige94

> Linja h54 ei näy siellä tällä hetkellä siksi, koska sitä ei liikennöidä viikonloppuisin. Eivätkä näy samasta syystä myöskään 1/1A tai 506.


512K:n pitäisi näkyä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Linja h54 ei näy siellä tällä hetkellä siksi, koska sitä ei liikennöidä viikonloppuisin. Eivätkä näy samasta syystä myöskään 1/1A tai 506.


Nyt tuli kyllä tehtyä moka kun en muistanut; ei ole ensimmäinen kerta kun tämä on tällä foorumilla mainittu.

Ja näyttöjen temppuilu jatkuu, kuvassa Konemestarinkadun pysäkin näyttö.

----------


## 034

> Ja näyttöjen temppuilu jatkuu, kuvassa Konemestarinkadun pysäkin näyttö.


Hauskasti lukeepi taulun reunassa: Koekäytössä. Ollut tarra vissiin uudesta asti liimattuna.

----------


## citybus

Mitä niin mullistavaa tapahtui vuodenvaihteessa, että arvoisa Helmi jatkaa temppuiluaan jo neljättä viikkoa?  Helbillä ainakin näyttää pikkuhiljaa kaikista Helmillisistä autoista löytyvän oikeat vuorot, myös niistä, joissa Helmiä ohjataan väyläsysteemin kautta.

----------


## Koala

Vuoden vaihteen jälkeen H43:lla kolmessa neljästä bussista jossa olen matkustanut on pysäkkinäyttö pimeänä... Liikennevalot menevät nokan edestä punaiselle että ei se kai toimi lainkaan? Patterilaatikoissa ajat ovat ~merkillä jne.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä niin mullistavaa tapahtui vuodenvaihteessa, että arvoisa Helmi jatkaa temppuiluaan jo neljättä viikkoa?


Voisiko syy selvitä työpaikkailmoituksesta, jossa HSL etsii suunnittelijaa Helmin ylläpitoon? Vähän viittaisi siihen, että edellinen ylläpitäjä on lähtenyt lätkimään ja ylläpitoa hoitaa joku, jolla ei ole siihen varsinaista osaamista.

----------


## MrArakawa

Vieläkin Hämeentietä kulkevat helmi-linjat näyttävät pysäkkiä Sturenkatu, vaikka se muutettiin jo syksyn alusta Vallilan varikoksi.

----------


## joboo

Mitkä linjat tulevat seuraavaksi HELMEen?

----------


## metanolman81

> Mitkä linjat tulevat seuraavaksi HELMEen?


No eiköhän seuraavaksi ole kaikki linjat ns. "helmissä", kun nykyinen helmijärjestelmä poistuu ja koko buscom-kommunikaatio- ja -rahastusjärjestelmä uudistuu. En keksi mitään järkeviä linjoja enää ainakaan stadin linjoista mitä voisi lisätä helmeen. Seutulinjoista voisi kyllä lisätä 194 ja 195 linjat, infrahan olisi jo tapiolaan asti olemassa... pysyis snadisti paremmin aikataulussa.

Mikähän on muuten sotkenut Jokeribussien helmilaitteet. Tänään aamulla matkustin töihin päin leppävaara-westendinasema ja 10.15 lähdöllä takaisin, kummassakaan bussissa ei toiminut helmilaite, ei kuulemma laitteesta löytynyt kuin kuljettajaa suoraan lainatakseni "helbin stadin linjat", helmilaite näytti kummassakin bussissa linjaa 14 ja helmin sisänäytössä jökötti "Munkkivuori"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> No eiköhän seuraavaksi ole kaikki linjat ns. "helmissä", kun nykyinen helmijärjestelmä poistuu ja koko buscom-kommunikaatio- ja -rahastusjärjestelmä uudistuu. En keksi mitään järkeviä linjoja enää ainakaan stadin linjoista mitä voisi lisätä helmeen. Seutulinjoista voisi kyllä lisätä 194 ja 195 linjat, infrahan olisi jo tapiolaan asti olemassa... pysyis snadisti paremmin aikataulussa.
> 
> Mikähän on muuten sotkenut Jokeribussien helmilaitteet. Tänään aamulla matkustin töihin päin leppävaara-westendinasema ja 10.15 lähdöllä takaisin, kummassakaan bussissa ei toiminut helmilaite, ei kuulemma laitteesta löytynyt kuin kuljettajaa suoraan lainatakseni "helbin stadin linjat", helmilaite näytti kummassakin bussissa linjaa 14 ja helmin sisänäytössä jökötti "Munkkivuori"


Kurvailin tänään kanssa jokerilla ja Helmestä löytyi tosiaan vaan Helbin vuoronumerot ja linjat. Nobinan linjat olivat hukassa tyystin  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Kurvailin tänään kanssa jokerilla ja Helmestä löytyi tosiaan vaan Helbin vuoronumerot ja linjat. Nobinan linjat olivat hukassa tyystin


h72 ja h65A:ta ei ainakaan löytynyt NF 699:stä (Scala teli, h72 vakkari) ja 767:sta (Volvo 8500LE teli, Lauttasaaren linjat).

----------


## joboo

Tänään aamulla klo 08.08 linjalla 550 näytössä luki Munkkivuori.

----------


## chauffer

> Tänään aamulla klo 08.08 linjalla 550 näytössä luki Munkkivuori.


Suuri osa noista helmin toimimattomuuksista on käyttäjävikaakin; kaikki eivät osaa vuoronumeron puuttuessa avata helmiä kohdasta "valitse lähtö", sieltä yleensä löytyy linjanumero ja saa näytöt toimimaan oikein, lukuunottamatta edellä/jäljessä näyttöä. Voihan sekin lista tosin olla tyhjä mutta sieltä ainakin itse perjantaina löysin H45:n kun koko vuoronumero valikko puuttui laitteesta...

----------


## Nak

> Suuri osa noista helmin toimimattomuuksista on käyttäjävikaakin; kaikki eivät osaa vuoronumeron puuttuessa avata helmiä kohdasta "valitse lähtö", sieltä yleensä löytyy linjanumero ja saa näytöt toimimaan oikein, lukuunottamatta edellä/jäljessä näyttöä. Voihan sekin lista tosin olla tyhjä mutta sieltä ainakin itse perjantaina löysin H45:n kun koko vuoronumero valikko puuttui laitteesta...


Ei sielläkään ollut muut kuin Helbin linjat + h73

----------


## zige94

> Suuri osa noista helmin toimimattomuuksista on käyttäjävikaakin; kaikki eivät osaa vuoronumeron puuttuessa avata helmiä kohdasta "valitse lähtö", sieltä yleensä löytyy linjanumero ja saa näytöt toimimaan oikein, lukuunottamatta edellä/jäljessä näyttöä. Voihan sekin lista tosin olla tyhjä mutta sieltä ainakin itse perjantaina löysin H45:n kun koko vuoronumero valikko puuttui laitteesta...





> Ei sielläkään ollut muut kuin Helbin linjat + h73


Jep, ihmeteltiin tuttunikin kanssa kun yritettiin helmi ohjelmoida... Olivat kaikki muut paitsi HelB:n ja Tammenlundin linjat hävinneet mystisesti. Vikkonloppuna ei myöskään näkyny 512K:ta ollenkaan.

----------


## vristo

Ja viime viikonloppuna ei yhdestäkään ajamastani auton Helmi-järjestelmästä löytynyt viikonlopun vuoroja ollenkaan (vain arkivuorot). Piti mennä sitten "valitse lähtö-moodissa.

----------


## zige94

Nyt se HELMI-täti on sitten pahasti seonnut... Mutta voisiko tuolla olla mitään yhteistä siihen poikkeusliikenne - ja häiriötiedote ongelmaan joka saatiin eilen korjattua?

----------


## Kani

Tämän hetken ongelma johtuu ainakin Nobinan linjojen osalta siitä, että Helmiä ylläpitävä yritys teki ison päivityksen, jossa Concordia-hakemistossa olleet ajosarjat vaihtuivat Nobina-nimisiksi. Ajoneuvolaitteiden hakemistoja ei kuitenkaan voi muuttaa etänä, joten ne eivät nyt tunnista systeemiin ajettuja Nobinan linjoja. Ajoneuvolaitteita on tämän viikon ajan päivitetty manuaalisesti, mikä tietysti on vaivalloista ja kestää jonkin aikaa.

----------


## joboo

Nähtävästi Helb 610-612 on tullut HELMI näytöt. Palaavatko ne H45 linjalle?

----------


## tohpeeri

512K on palannut HELMI-linjaksi. Olen sitä mieltä, että se oli sitä viime syksynäkin mutta jostain syistä ei tämän vuoden puolella mutta nyt ainakin.

----------


## tohpeeri

Voisiko joku asiasta tietävä kertoa, että miksi H39N. H18N ja H98A eivät kuulu HELMIIN  kun vastaavasti S39, H39B, H18 ja H98 kuuluvat? Tapauksia lienee muitakin. Eniten ihmetyttää H39N tapaus koska sen edeltäjä 39A kuului siihen. Odotan vastausta.

----------


## Miska

> Voisiko joku asiasta tietävä kertoa, että miksi H39N. H18N ja H98A eivät kuulu HELMIIN  kun vastaavasti S39, H39B, H18 ja H98 kuuluvat? Tapauksia lienee muitakin. Eniten ihmetyttää H39N tapaus koska sen edeltäjä 39A kuului siihen. Odotan vastausta.


Ainakin linjan 98A tapauksessa syy on yksinkertaisesti se, että suurin osa linjan lähdöistä ajetaan samoilla autoilla kuin päiväsaikaan linjaa 96, ja näissä autoissa ei Helmi-laitteita ole. Linja 98 puolestaan tuli mukaan Helmiin, kun 78 ja 98 olivat kierrätyksessä, jolloin kaikissa autoissa oli joka tapauksessa Helmi-laitteet. Nyttemmin Helmi-autot ovat poistuneet linjalta 98, kun linjan 78 reitti jatkui Vuosaaren satamaan. 98:n reitillähän ei ole kuin pari liikennevaloristeystä, joten hyöty Helmi-järjestelmästä oli lähinnä reaaliaikainen matkustajainformaatio.

----------


## Nak

Miksi muuten h40-42 ei kuulu Helmiin lainkaan? Nämähän olisi helppo liittää Helmiin kun samoilla suunnilla liikkuu paljon muitakin Helmi linjoja. Tai lähinnä Mannerheimintiellä ja Topeliuksenkadulla jossa liikennevaloetuuksistakin olisi hyötyä. Ja Haaga/Kannelmäki akselillakin löytyy jo pysäkkitiedot valmiina. Vai onko nyt niin ettei Helmiä laajenneta enää?

----------


## joboo

h39N ei ole helmessä vaikka kuukankon sivulla lukee niin.

----------


## aki

Tänne Länsi-Vantaalle kaipaisin myös kovasti liikennevaloetuuksia joihinkin risteyksiin joissa bussit nykyään turhaan jumittavat. Tällaisia olisivat ainakin: 

- Martinkyläntie välillä Kivivuorentie-Riihimiehentie, tuolle välille mahtuu neljät valot jotka hidastavat turhaan esim. linjojen v50, 360 ja 363 kulkua.

- Rajatorpantie välillä Kilterinkulma-Pähkinärinteentie, tälle välille mahtuu yhdeksät valot jotka hidastavat varsinkin linjoja v30, v50, v51, v55, 510 ja 530.Erikoista Rajatorpantiellä on se, että hiljaiseen aikaan (iltaisin n. Klo 22 jälkeen) kaikki valot antavat busseille etuuden heti kun bussit lähestyvät risteystä. Miksei tämä etuus siis voisi toimia muinakin aikoina?

- Vaskivuorentie välillä Vanha Kaarelantie-Myyrmäentie, tälle lyhyelle välille mahtuu neljät valot jotka hidastavat useiden linjojen matkaa.

- Lammaslammentie/Luhtitie, Tämä Vihdintien ylittävä risteys hidastaa turhaan linjoja v30 ja v55.

Ainontie/Martinkyläntie, Tämäkin Vihdintien ylittävä risteys hidastaa turhaan linjoja v50 ja 363.

Tässä muutamia kohteita joissa etuuksista olisi paljon hyötyä ja jotka nopeuttaisivat bussien kulkua parhaimmillaan useita minuutteja. Käsittääkseni etuuksia pystyy järjestämään myös ilman Helmiä? Onhan toimivat etuudet jo nyt olemassa Martinkyläntiellä välillä Sanomatie-Kehä III:n liittymä. Tuolla osuudella busseille syttyy vihreät aina kun lähestytään risteystä, tuskin on vain sattumaa koska olen tuolla matkustanut useilla eri linjoilla hyvin eri aikoihin, ja aina on bussille syntynyt "vihreä aalto"

----------


## chauffer

> Erikoista Rajatorpantiellä on se, että hiljaiseen aikaan (iltaisin n. Klo 22 jälkeen) kaikki valot antavat busseille etuuden heti kun bussit lähestyvät risteystä. Miksei tämä etuus siis voisi toimia muinakin aikoina?
> 
> Tässä muutamia kohteita joissa etuuksista olisi paljon hyötyä ja jotka nopeuttaisivat bussien kulkua parhaimmillaan useita minuutteja. Käsittääkseni etuuksia pystyy järjestämään myös ilman Helmiä? Onhan toimivat etuudet jo nyt olemassa Martinkyläntiellä välillä Sanomatie-Kehä III:n liittymä. Tuolla osuudella busseille syttyy vihreät aina kun lähestytään risteystä, tuskin on vain sattumaa koska olen tuolla matkustanut useilla eri linjoilla hyvin eri aikoihin, ja aina on bussille syntynyt "vihreä aalto"


Näissä mainitsemissasi paikoissa on tiehen upotetut anturit, ihan sama mikä auto anturin yli ajaa, valot vaihtuvat vihreäksi jos risteyksessä ei ole muita kulkijoita  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

h18N ja h39N ovat Helmessä mukana.

----------


## aki

> Tänne Länsi-Vantaalle kaipaisin myös kovasti liikennevaloetuuksia joihinkin risteyksiin joissa bussit nykyään turhaan jumittavat. Tällaisia olisivat ainakin: 
> 
> - Lammaslammentie/Luhtitie, Tämä Vihdintien ylittävä risteys hidastaa turhaan linjoja v30 ja v55.
> 
> Ainontie/Martinkyläntie, Tämäkin Vihdintien ylittävä risteys hidastaa turhaan linjoja v50 ja 363.


Uudenmaan Ely-keskus aloittaa liikennevaloremontin Vihdintiellä, Rajatorpantien ja Kehä III:n välillä. Samassa yhteydessä noihin yllämainitsemiini risteyksiin tulee etuudet busseille.

----------


## joboo

mihinköhän vihdintiellä on tulossa valoetuudet?

----------


## aki

> mihinköhän vihdintiellä on tulossa valoetuudet?


Kuten kirjoitin, etuudet tulevat Lammaslammentie/Luhtitie ja Ainontie/Martinkyläntien risteyksiin.

----------


## joboo

> Kuten kirjoitin, etuudet tulevat Lammaslammentie/Luhtitie ja Ainontie/Martinkyläntien risteyksiin.


Okei, mitäs hyötyä niistä on kun eivät nämä linjat ole edes helmessä.

----------


## aki

> Okei, mitäs hyötyä niistä on kun eivät nämä linjat ole edes helmessä.


Kai ne etuudet pystytään nykyään järjestämään jollain muullakin systeemillä kuin Helmillä? Uudenmaan Ely varmaankin osaisi vastata siihen, että miten nuo etuudet tullaan toteuttamaan.

----------


## Nak

Uuden lippujärjestelmän mukanahan helmi tulee kaikille linjoille

----------


## halla

Lehtikaskentielläkin taitaa olla linja-autoille valoetu kun kääntyy Finnoontielle e42:lla, henkilöautot eivät etuutta tunnu saavan...

----------


## joboo

> Kai ne etuudet pystytään nykyään järjestämään jollain muullakin systeemillä kuin Helmillä? Uudenmaan Ely varmaankin osaisi vastata siihen, että miten nuo etuudet tullaan toteuttamaan.


Niin mutta ne ei varmaan tee noita valo asennuksia vuoteen 2015 asti? jolloin ne on valmiina eikä hyödytä nytten mitenkään.

----------


## aki

> Niin mutta ne ei varmaan tee noita valo asennuksia vuoteen 2015 asti? jolloin ne on valmiina eikä hyödytä nytten mitenkään.


Sain vastauksen näihin Vihdintien valoetuuksiin s-postitse Ely-keskuksen projektipäälliköltä. Vihdintien etuuksissa käytetään SYVARI-ohjausjärjestelmää, nämä etuudet ei siis liity mitenkään HELMII:n

----------


## kuukanko

> Sain vastauksen näihin Vihdintien valoetuuksiin s-postitse Ely-keskuksen projektipäälliköltä. Vihdintien etuuksissa käytetään SYVARI-ohjausjärjestelmää, nämä etuudet ei siis liity mitenkään HELMII:n


Tuo ei vielä kerro Helmiin liittymisestä tai liittymättömyydestä, sillä SYVARI on liikennevalojen ohjelmointitapa, ei etuuden tilausjärjestelmä. SYVARI on kehitetty Helsingissä, jossa valoetuuksien tilaamiseen on käytetty juurikin Helmiä.

----------


## aki

> Tuo ei vielä kerro Helmiin liittymisestä tai liittymättömyydestä, sillä SYVARI on liikennevalojen ohjelmointitapa, ei etuuden tilausjärjestelmä. SYVARI on kehitetty Helsingissä, jossa valoetuuksien tilaamiseen on käytetty juurikin Helmiä.


Käyköhän tässä sitten niin kuten jobookin mietti, eli järjestelmä tehdään valoihin valmiiksi, mutta otetaan käyttöön vasta kun helmi laajenee uuden lippujärjestelmän myötä? Tuskinpa useita linjoja aletaan liittämään helmiin kahden risteyksen takia.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Lehtikaskentielläkin taitaa olla linja-autoille valoetu kun kääntyy Finnoontielle e42:lla, henkilöautot eivät etuutta tunnu saavan...


Lehtikaskentiellä käytetään pitkää kelailmaisinta, joka tunnistaa suurikokoiset ajoneuvot. Vihreää aiennetaan siis myös vaikkapa ilmaisimen yli ajaneelle kuorma-autolle. Kelailmaisin sopii tämän risteyksen kaltaisiin paikkoihin, joissa bussin kääntymissuunnalla ei ole merkitystä etuutta annettaessa. 

Huonona puolena voidaan pitää sitä, että myös muut suuret ajoneuvot saavat etuuden. Ei siis voida puhua bussietuudesta. Sivusuunnalta ei kuitenkaan tule niin paljoa muita suuria ajoneuvoja, että sillä ymmärtämykseni mukaan olisi suurta vaikutusta pääsuunnan vihreän kesimääräiseen pituuteen.

----------


## halla

Kiitos selvityksestä, jotain ton suuntaista ollaan kollegoiden kanssa arvuuteltukin

----------


## aki

> Uudenmaan Ely-keskus aloittaa liikennevaloremontin Vihdintiellä, Rajatorpantien ja Kehä III:n välillä. Samassa yhteydessä noihin yllämainitsemiini risteyksiin tulee etuudet busseille.


Vihdintien/Martinkyläntien/Ainontien risteyksen valot on jo uusittu ja kyllä noissa jonkinlainen etuus vaikuttaisi olevan. Olen siitä nyt monesti mennyt yli linjalla v50 ja aina kun lähestytään risteystä niin valo vaihtuu vihreäksi ja heti bussin mentyä takaisin punaiseksi. Olisiko tässäkin käytössä Lauri Rädyn mainitsema kelailmaisin joka on käytössä Espoon Lehtikaskentiellä?

----------


## Nak

http://www.metro.fi/galleria/p1396920708259  Mikähän tämä nappi on, joka ilmeisesti pysäkkikatoksesta löytyy?
Olen myös pistänyt merkille Helsingissä, että Led-aikataulunäyttöjä on korvattu lcd-näytöin jossa näytetään pelkän minuuttimäärän sijaan linjanumero, määränpää ja minuuttimäärä saapumiseen.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> http://www.metro.fi/galleria/p1396920708259  Mikähän tämä nappi on, joka ilmeisesti pysäkkikatoksesta löytyy?


Tukholman seudulla ainakin on käytössä samanlaisia nappeja, jotka tarjoavat pysäkki-informaatiota näkövammaisille. Myös uudet pysäkkinäytöthän ovat identtisiä Tukholmasta löytyvien kanssa, joten oletan näidenkin toimivat vastaavasti: kun painaa nappia, kuulee laitteelta litanian pysäkin seuraavia lähtöjä (käytännössä se siis lukee pysäkkinäytön sisällön).

En ole itse kokeillut täällä Helsingissä, joten en tiedä millainen ääni on kyseessä ja osaako se kertoa informaation vain suomeksi vai kenties myös ruotsiksi (tai jopa englanniksi)?

----------


## Pera

> Tukholman seudulla ainakin on käytössä samanlaisia nappeja, jotka tarjoavat pysäkki-informaatiota näkövammaisille. Myös uudet pysäkkinäytöthän ovat identtisiä Tukholmasta löytyvien kanssa, joten oletan näidenkin toimivat vastaavasti: kun painaa nappia, kuulee laitteelta litanian pysäkin seuraavia lähtöjä (käytännössä se siis lukee pysäkkinäytön sisällön).
> 
> En ole itse kokeillut täällä Helsingissä, joten en tiedä millainen ääni on kyseessä ja osaako se kertoa informaation vain suomeksi vai kenties myös ruotsiksi (tai jopa englanniksi)?


Näinhän se toimii eli lukee sen mitä pysäkkinäytössä on, Tässä videoklippi: http://tinypic.com/r/k0lgdu/8

----------


## aulis

En ollut uskoa silmiäni tuosta uudesta LCD-näytöstä. Hieno juttu! Juuri tuollaista olen toivonut pysäkeille joita käyttää useita eri linjoja. Ja näillä näytöillä olisi myös mahdollista näyttää samalle linjalle useita määränpäitä esim. poikkeustilanteessa. (Tai, kuten nykyään, ratikoiden hallireitit).

----------


## iiko

> En ollut uskoa silmiäni tuosta uudesta LCD-näytöstä. Hieno juttu! Juuri tuollaista olen toivonut pysäkeille joita käyttää useita eri linjoja. Ja näillä näytöillä olisi myös mahdollista näyttää samalle linjalle useita määränpäitä esim. poikkeustilanteessa. (Tai, kuten nykyään, ratikoiden hallireitit).


Poikkeusinformaatiota pitäisi saada ehdottomasti lisää näkyville. Nykyisinhän sitä ei pahemmin näytetä. Tosin tuokin näyttötaulu on sellainen, että useamman rivin esittäminen tuossa on hiukan kankeaa, kun tuo näyttäisi koostuvan useammasta erillisestä lcd-näytöstä yhden sijaan..

----------

